# How are you all coping with increasing PC hardware and tech prices around the world?



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 21, 2021)

Tech and PC building is my biggest hobby growing up it was around in 2015 where I started building my own PC. I had alot of fun time during those years. Being from asia part tech parts are general higher price that other places. I was happy when amazon and newegg began shipping to my country.  It really saved at least 30% than buying it locally. It was a fun time building low end builds and me shopping around the 2nd hand market locally here for my rather lower end PC. I remember the days spending hours on amazon feeling good finding deals for under $100 for psu and rams. Also got a massive amount of fun with my $50 intel Pentium G3258 cpu then. Awesome value then having a cpu that is the performance of something at least 3 times that after overclock.

Fast forward now to 2021 looking at amazon and newegg. Prices are just so impossible now, the days of me saving buying online is coming towards and end.  Even locally here in my country price and stock is not any better. Price are inflation are generally more mild the increase from the already high base price for Asia do not jump as much as in country like usa. My cheap 2nd hand market is pretty much eliminated here. The low stocks of items in general is the huge problem.

Right now after hearing news of dram and nand prices predicted to rise up and the global chip shortage. It makes me wonder if I should just take the hit now and buy all the ssd and rams I predict I would need. In this economy I don't want to spent much but seeing the trend on the way up I may have to bite the bullet now. I am gonna miss those time where I get reasonable parts for under $100 in fact my pc back in 2014 the parts are mostly under $60.

Sorry for the rant. What would you all do? Buy all the things now and just hold out and see. Or risk paying higher prices down the road?


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 21, 2021)

i like to map what i need and scrolling the 2nd hand, sometimes you can find something that pretty good with low tag but honestly you can't get the same quality, some come in great some come in pretty shitty

now i still use spec from several years ago, yeah i know it's little bit slow for today standard but i'm gonna skip upgrading until i have reason to upgrade it, like the game needs
and for now i prefer something that come in basic, i mean less RGB, less fancy could same you $


----------



## ixi (Mar 21, 2021)

SSD and RAM is cheap as hell where I live. GPU - from x3 to x5 higher than mrsp. Still waiting for gpu's to cost as msrp. Don't care if it gonna take 1 or more years. I'm not a dumbass who overpays. 

Without pc since summer, hehe. Looks like 5xxxG is the next cpu for me for a while if there really gonna be RDNA2.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 21, 2021)

Luckily the only thing that's excessively expensive here now is graphics cards.
RAM and SSDs have never been cheaper.
Luckily my rig is mostly fine as is, although I regret not getting a graphics card at MSRP earlier this year, but I just didn't have the cash to spare.

Just be glad you're not older, computers used to be a lot more expensive.
My old man bought me a 386SX-16 with 2MB of RAM, 256kb graphics memory, a 40MB hard drive, a 3.5" floppy drive, a 14" CRT screen, with Windows 3.0 and a laser printer for the equivalent of US$4,400 in today's money.
Well, technically he bought it for his company, but he had no clue how to use it and he actually never learnt to use that one.

That said, I guess I got him another fives or six computers in return over the years, so I guess he won out in the long term.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 21, 2021)

It hasn't been bad other than gpu's and the 5950x/5900x

Everything else has been relatively easy to get at a decent price on the flip side I've sold older hardware for disgusting prices on ebay not even trying to rip people off just doing normal auctions...


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm pretty much satisfied with what I have. Sure, I thought I could upgrade my GPU this year but I can wait. Also not a fan of the current mid-range lineup from either side, even with the "launch" MSRP, because I'll only buy GPU at $250 or less.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 21, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It really saved at least 30% than buying it locally. It was a fun time building low end builds and me shopping around the 2nd hand market locally here for my rather lower end PC. I remember the days spending hours on amazon feeling good finding deals for under $100 for psu and rams. Also got a massive amount of fun with my $50 intel Pentium G3258 cpu then. Awesome value then having a cpu that is the performance of something at least 3 times that after overclock.
> 
> Right now after hearing news of dram and nand prices predicted to rise up and the global chip shortage. It makes me wonder if I should just take the hit now and buy all the ssd and rams I predict I would need.



For me the issue was more for waiting for the 5900X than the actual price of the 5900X, which was about $50-75 more than 3900X launch price. I imagine the price increase would sting more for 5600X ($100-180 more on a formerly $200-300 CPU) or 5800X owners ($150-200 more), since you buy a 3700X for 5600X prices or 3900X (!) for 5800X prices. You can't buy a 3950X for the price of a 5900X, lol.

Definitely do feel really bad for anyone who needs a GPU right now, though (whether needing a replacement or building anew). Wouldn't want to be them. I got my 2060 Super in 2019 and am definitely going to be sitting on it for quite some time. 

These DRAM/NAND hikes have been happening for years. They've never really made memory and storage difficult to afford or impossible to find (at least in NA), unlike GPUs right now. Plus, there's always lot more competition in that space than with CPUs or GPUs, where not being able to find one or two products actually leaves you in limbo unable to find an alternative. You just get a less great deal on slightly slower RAM or storage.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 21, 2021)

5800X availability is pretty good in my country now to MSRP. 5600X is still hard to find. But not impossible. 5900X and 5950X is however still a pain.

But gpu is a significant problem still. Overpriced and nearly impossible to find. Many stores still haven't even shipped orders from lauch day on ampere cards and it is not better with amd. 

Motherboard, psu and other hardware is not so much a problem to get.

Biggest problem is still gpu. That's for sure.

For my part. I need a new pc. So I have been buying parts as I see them come in and when I have the parts I need to build, I will do it. While wait with parts I can wait with. So I will be using my old gpu for now, until gpu are, better in stock amd not so dam overpriced.


----------



## Frick (Mar 21, 2021)

Interesting word, "coping".

I was hoping to pick up a 1/2TB SSD but it's not like I need it, and I got the 2060 at a good price so I'm set for many years.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> 5800X availability is pretty good in my country now to MSRP. 5600X is still hard to find. But not impossible. 5900X and 5950X is however still a pain.
> 
> But gpu is a significant problem still. Overpriced and nearly impossible to find. Many stores still haven't even shipped orders from lauch day on ampere cards and it is not better with amd.
> 
> ...


And SSDs seem even easier to get, lately. I just simply pay some more, it's much like PSUs! Ones under 50-ish, (USD) are the ones to avoid. Unless you're using Linux, don't get a 120 GB SSD!
For goodness sakes, a 1 TB SSD isn't hard to get, at least where I am!
Not treacherous like GPUs! The GPU market is as treacherous as Texas (2021) and Georgia (2011) with a record cold snap!


----------



## witkazy (Mar 21, 2021)

If You have hard time coping ,crowbar costs like 10 bucks ,but if You are really strap just fight Your way through check out to exit and world is Your oyster


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 21, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> And SSDs seem even easier to get, lately. I just simply pay some more, it's much like PSUs! Ones under 50-ish, (USD) are the ones to avoid. Unless you're using Linux, don't get a 120 GB SSD!
> For goodness sakes, a 1 TB SSD isn't hard to get, at least where I am!
> Not treacherous like GPUs! The GPU market is as treacherous as Texas (2021) and Georgia (2011) with a record cold snap!


SSD Is in stock as well. Samsung 980 pro i am looking for to get are all in stock and price even dropped a little bit since launch.

No only really problem to get is gpu and Zen 3 5900X and 5950X. Else hardware is not so much a problem to get any More.


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2021)

It's definitely not a buyer's market right now, so I don't buy. My 1070 is more than enough. Everyone has a backlog of games anyway, right? Or find new, interesting things to play that don't require the combined computing power of NASA to run.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> SSD Is in stock as well. Samsung 980 pro i am looking for to get are all in stock and price even dropped a little bit since launch.
> 
> No only really problem to get is gpu and Zen 3 5900X and 5950X. Else hardware is not so much a problem to get any More.


I get my Samsung SSDs factory direct now, IIRC, is the same way AMD does their stuff, which I haven't even tried yet. I still got my Ryzen 7 3700X off of Newegg. Samsung SSDs, FTW!


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 21, 2021)

my system was pretty much complete in 2019 and i stepped up to 32gb because this system wont change until 2025.
Last year when the 30 series cards launched, i managed to snag a 3090 close to msrp. I guess i got very lucky with the gpu.
So i guess you can say i'm not affected by the availability of the hardware, but i do hope those wanting to buy it, dont have to pay scalper prices.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2021)

I can't complain about the prices i paid for the actual hardware i own, i started buying them around middle of November and the last part got it around middle of December ( except GPU ) i wasn't rushing on getting all together, not because i didn't have the money but because i was looking for the best deals, the 10700k was priced 400€+ but i got it for 350€, Motherboard the same 400€+ but i got it for like 370€ if I'm not mistaken, 32GB Ram for 150€ ( reasonable price) about SSD prices were reasonable too, the biggest challenge i was going to face was to get a 3080 but meanwhile i was using a 1080 i had laying around, with a little bit of patience and in a less than a month found the GPU for 800€, that said, maybe i was lucky, maybe i bought things in the right moment?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 21, 2021)

So far the situation only affects GPUs and RAM.
Everything else is the same way it's been before.
If anything, I'm on a crazy shopping spree right now. If it's not for gaming - it's business as usual, plus you can always resort to used parts.
I've recently upgraded my main PC to R7 3800X, added 32GB of RAM, gonna order a second 1TB NVME from my next paycheck, currently rebuilding a server rack in my apartment (but it's mostly paid by my boss), got some parts for two personal mini-servers etc.
With GPUs, I'd wait 'till summer. Ethereum moves from PoW to PoS in July-August, which will dampen mining enthusiasm a little, and possibly bring back some of those mid-to-hi end GPUs back on the market.



hat said:


> My 1070 is more than enough. Everyone has a backlog of games anyway, right? Or find new, interesting things to play that don't require the combined computing power of NASA to run.


Exactly. Ever since this mining boom started, I'm constantly contemplating about selling my 2060S, which currently costs almost twice as much on a used market as I paid for a brand new one. 
I have a spare 1070, and my game library has at least 90 or so games that good-ole Pascal can handle in 1440p or even 4K. Worst case - I'll have enough time to finish abominable Fallout 4 and get 100% achievements.
Once this thing passes, or AMD/Nvidia figure out the way to make more cards for consumers, I'll just use the money for a shiny-new 30-series or 6000-seires card (unless I spend it on another server).


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 21, 2021)

im pissed off for sure. but im not going to be paying over the odds for anything id go without a 3070 before i let them rob me.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2021)

This is nothing to do with Hardware related but it looks like the company *HardwareLabs* is suffering shortage of components.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 21, 2021)

Well I could have pre ordered a 3080 TUF but I wanted to wait for the STRIX review but that took months, and was never in stock in my country, by then few GPU's were for pre-order at high prices and otherwise just completely out of stock, for now most of my GPU moneys went to a new 4K TV. I'll just wait and see how it goes with the GPU's availability and prices...
I may even wait for next gen Lovelace/Hopper, actually my 2070 Super still runs everything, but the upgrade would be for higher fps gaming on my 165Hz 1440p screen.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> actually my 2070 Super still runs everything


Lucky you that at least have a 2070, some people doesn't even have a 1070

Off topic
For those that didn't notice it i am *Knoxx29* just changed Nickname


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 21, 2021)

It's even worse if you live in an African County.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> i am *Knoxx29* just changed Nickname



Yeah I noticed it yesterday..
Beeb, beeb...


----------



## nguyen (Mar 21, 2021)

Woohoo, seems like I avoided the crypto-demic twice with 1080Ti in 2017 and 3090 in 2020. Although I should have taken my friend's advice and bought some Bitcoin at the beginning of 2020


----------



## mb194dc (Mar 21, 2021)

Not upgrading, simple as that. Don't really feel like I'm missing anything either.

Tech world is very different from 20 or 30 years ago. Back then each new hardware release brought big gains in everyday Windows use, applications and games. 

Now I have several machines from 10 years ago that will run everyday office applications and windows with zero real world difference to kit from the last couple of years. 

Only difference is in games, though I'm on 1080p 60 and 3 year old ryzen and 5600xt with bios mod runs everything I play at 100fps or more. Upgrading to 4k eventually would be nice, happy to wait years if necessary as despite all those extra pixels, meh. 

I also manage some servers, even there just barely worth upgrading kit from 3 years ago for my uses. Biggest difference was going from mechanical 15k rpm SAS drives to SSDs in raid 10. Now just swap the SSD out as they wear out. E3-1240 v6 is plenty fast enough for what I need. I can see if you're running servers that need huge computational power, EPYC might be a big jump.


----------



## BMfan80 (Mar 21, 2021)

It's great,last year just before the lockdown happened in South Africa a 32gb 3600c16 Gskill kit of ram was just under R2500,now that same kit is R4300.
I'm waiting till it is at least at double the price,then it will be worth the purchase.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 21, 2021)

After months of struggling with different PSUs, I ended up finally getting a great PSU (Seasonic Prime PX-750) which works. Not upgrading anything else for a good while.


----------



## 64K (Mar 21, 2021)

I am in a fortunate position compared to some gamers. I built my present rig about 4 years ago and planned to do a new build next year but I can easily put that off. I upgraded to a 2070 Super before prices went way up and it's fine for now even on most modern games. What I've done is to start chipping away at my backlog of games that go all the way back to the early 90s mixed with playing some newer games. I am fine to wait for a few years this way as long as nothing breaks.

You know how most of us say we will clear our backlog one day. Well, now is the time to do that for me.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 21, 2021)

And o yeah, I bought another Samsung 860 Evo 1TB @ 102 EUR shipped, not bad at that price here for some extra storage.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 21, 2021)

ive order 3 3070s over the last few month only to get emails tell me there outa stock and thay wont be getting any in untill the 12th of never, im kicking my self because i could of had a 3080 at msrp and turned it down like a dick .


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

hat said:


> It's definitely not a buyer's market right now, so I don't buy. My 1070 is more than enough. Everyone has a backlog of games anyway, right? Or find new, interesting things to play that don't require the combined computing power of NASA to run.



Yeah, more than enough backlog games to last me the whole year if need be.
Those run just fine even on my RX 570, new games are kinda meh anyway and theres barely a few that interest me and they aint going anywhere either_. 'at least by the time I can buy a new GPU they might be fixed with patches ._

Not gonna lie tho, I was quite pissed/salty when my GPU upgrade plan was denied earlier this year cause of this crap situation but since that I just bought other new quality of life stuff upgrades instead.
Like a 1TB NVMe SSD for games only and my first mecha keyboard.

Funny thing is that this card was supposed to be a temporary solution back in 2018 when I bought it until I can buy something better.Well now it looks like I'm gonna use it for 3 years, if not a bit more.
Only thing I'm hoping for now is to not have this card die on me until this thing is over.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2021)

BMfan80 said:


> in South Africa a 32gb 3600c16 Gskill kit of ram was just under R2500,now that same kit is R4300.
> I'm waiting till it is at least at double the price,then it will be worth the purchase.


I am confused, or maybe my English is trash.
The price was R2500 now is R4300 meaning it's expensive than before but you're waiting till the price it's at least double which means R8600 then it's worth the purchase? I am freaking confused


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am confused, or maybe my English is trash.
> The price was R2500 now is R4300 meaning it's expensive than before but you're waiting till the price it's at least double which means R8600 then it's worth the purchase? I am freaking confused


That post is dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm dealing with it by selling 3-5 year-old hardware for more than I originally paid for it.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 21, 2021)

Simply waiting. I'm not going to blast my entire stimulus on an overpriced gpu.


----------



## plat (Mar 21, 2021)

I used to scoff (lol) at the 1030 and GT710 cards; now they're looking pretty good as I coax my somewhat aging GTX 1080 along.  

That's pretty much all my area Micro Center has right now--placeholders.  Oh and one PowerColor Radeon RX 570 which prob. won't last the day.  It's nuts.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 21, 2021)

/rant
Please see my system specs. At 1080p I am certainly not complaining, so I do fail to see why some of you (which already own far more recent and powerful rigs) should complain much either. Business related stuff may be an excuse, but not being able to play a recent AAA game at say, 4K60+ isn't really (imo).
/rant


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 21, 2021)

Waiting and saving.

My current rig should be good for at least another 3-4 years.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2021)

Lucky enough to build a new rig just before the madness. If nothing breaks down I should be good for the next 5 years.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> /rant
> Please see my system specs. At 1080p I am certainly not complaining, so I do fail to see why some of you (which already own far more recent and powerful rigs) should complain much either. Business related stuff may be an excuse, but not being able to play a recent AAA game at say, 4K60+ isn't really (imo).
> /rant



I guess it depends on how you look at it/different perspective.

I mean yeah I was planning to finally upgrade to a RX 5600 XT/5700 or 2060/S as my next card for 3-4 years. _'around 3 is the norm for me'_

Yet there are ppl who have that or better and complain that they can't buy new cards, while I'm getting by with a card thats half/ or even weaker than what those ppl already own.

But then again I'm not even playing at 1440p let alone 4k nor high refresh rate. _'75 and I don't even care about that'

I do agree tho that in some cases it does sounds like complaining about not having the latest and greatest luxury stuff._


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm getting by with the shortage as well as reasonably possible.
Obviously less builds getting done but on the plus side at least I get more chilling time.
I have struggled but managed to build 3x Rx 580 with a six core PC's with mice keyboards and monitor's for £800 all in since before Christmas but the GPU drought will make this last one my last for a bit.

My pc is in need of a GPU but my laptop is at Min upto date spec level with a 2060 so I can hold out.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2021)

I mean I got my 5600X at MSRP so that was fine but seeing as there’s literally no GPUs available I’m “saving“ money I guess despite planning a new GPU as my final upgrade


----------



## Disparia (Mar 21, 2021)

Had hoped for new systems for the wife and myself for the past year or so, but instead have been working on a HTPC/console emulator and just upgraded a side-box from GTX 660 to a 680.


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2021)

Have Microcenter store near me ram, cpu mb and M.2/ssd prices are pretty good right now it's just the damn GPU situation. I just refuse to over pay for one. Have GTX 1070 which honestly runs everything I like to play atm so I'll just have to fight the upgrade bug until the market sorts it self out which looks like it gonna be while.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm glad I did my upgrades over the last three months - Ryzen 5600X, RX 5700 XT and the LG 144Hz QHD monitor. On the other hand, we are quite accustomed to crazy prices here in Argentina and one has to play the exchange rate game to stay ahead, not to mention 0% interest deals over 18 months on many products, which is an inflation buster.
I paid roughly MSRP for these components, but now GPUs have gone through the roof, even though availability is good.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 21, 2021)

NO. Public business scalping.
I am not buying ANYTHING unless this madness just STOPS.





(330000円 is 3030$ btw)


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2021)

Fourstaff said:


> Lucky enough to build a new rig just before the madness. If nothing breaks down I should be good for the next 5 years.


10400f + B460M + RTX 2070 that's how distribute your money when making gaming rig!!!
I don't know how many times I've recommended this build.
Right before the 3070s were to be released there were few 1080ti for $250 on market place that would been my ultimate combo for anyone 10400f + B460M + 1080ti which would roughly cost $470.
That's a lot a bang for your buck.  



Peter1986C said:


> /rant
> Please see my system specs. At 1080p I am certainly not complaining, so I do fail to see why some of you (which already own far more recent and powerful rigs) should complain much either. Business related stuff may be an excuse, but not being able to play a recent AAA game at say, 4K60+ isn't really (imo).
> /rant


It's easy to lose perspective if you are "enthusiast" you start spending so much money to play on higher refresh, resolution and detail that can forget that you can play and enjoy games at lower resolution, fps and detail.  Personally I'll get a kick out of making the most out of a budget more then building $2k rig, it runs all on max daah it's $2k. Well for that money it better. lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2021)

r9 said:


> 10400f + B460M + RTX 2070 that's how distribute your money when making gaming rig!!!
> I don't know how many times I've recommended this build.



Was eyeing 3600, but but poor stock happened


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 21, 2021)

> How are you all coping with increasing PC hardware and tech prices around the world?


It hasn't changed anything for me. Inflation is just a fact of life. 

If I need a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk but the prices have jumped 10%, I am still going to buy a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk. 

If I need to fuel up my truck, and gas is up $.50 per gallon, I am still going to fill up my truck. 

If I need a new power supply for my computer, I am still going to buy a new power supply. And no, I am not going to now buy a generic budget supply but the same quality supply from the same reputable maker. 

Now if I don't need something, but just want it, and it is a big ticket (expensive) item, I might hold off a bit to see what the prices are going to do. But typically, when I am ready to buy, I buy. Why? Because tomorrow the prices might go up!


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> Waiting and saving.
> 
> My current rig should be good for at least another 3-4 years.


You poor thing i9 and RTX 2080. lol



Fourstaff said:


> Was eyeing 3600, but but poor stock happened


Looking at the Microcenter prices 3600 is $199 and 10400f is $129 and the 10400f is faster for gaming so you got lucky. lol
I've worked in computer stores for 10 years before I moved to US, people would always ask which is one better "this or this" I always asked at what price tag. 

Intel should hurry up with their discrete graphics cards with the current market you can slap a display port on a turd and put in a shiny box and sell with no issues.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 21, 2021)

I want a 3090 but i refuse to pay £2000.

Bought one for £1900 but the seller cancelled order.

Luckily got 3x 3080s by buying 3 prebuilts at £1700 that had 9600k and basic spec. Sold the prebuilts for £400 each to get the 3080s for £1300 which isn't absurd, considering they're faster than a 2080ti.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 21, 2021)

i dont play very demanding games. Also, my refresh is only at 60 so there is that. im currently planning on upgrading the cpu to a 5600x or 3600xt depending on if the 5600x drops back down to 299 or not. aside from that i just sold my rx470 8gb for 500 and purchased an hp gtx 1650 super and have been using it. also put in a samsung pm981a. got that for 35 bucks. i have the gpu memory overclocked 1000+. it will max the slider and the performance scales with it. i know many people hit a wall where when they push it past a certain point there is no gains but this one doenst act that way so i got a realy good card. i believe its because its micron memory and its rated to be at 14gb/s according to the part number on them.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice. But seriously, get a decent 120hz monitor at least. It's most of the lure of PC gaming. Otherwise consoles are actually good options for most 60fps gaming.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 21, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Nice. But seriously, get a decent 120hz monitor at least. It's most of the lure of PC gaming. Otherwise consoles are actually good options for most 60fps gaming.


ive been considering it.

edit: thing is tho, i dont just use my pc for games. i actually use it more for browsing and making youtube vids.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2021)

Im just not buying anything, and if someone wants me to build them a system with a new AMD or Nvidia GPU I send them to cyberpower. With regards to my rigs, Im mostly good to go until BF6 is out. Im going to build a new system then. Prob 5800x/5900x and a rtx3080. Id like a rtx3080 sooner, but damn they are even harder to get lately.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 21, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> ive been considering it.
> 
> edit: thing is tho, i dont just use my pc for games. i actually use it more for browsing and making youtube vids.


It doesn't matter. 120hz is like minimum standard for good experience imo. 

Makes everything better.

Just don't make the mistake of buying a crap panel.


----------



## BMfan80 (Mar 21, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It doesn't matter. 120hz is like minimum standard for good experience imo.
> 
> Makes everything better.
> 
> Just don't make the mistake of buying a crap panel.


Why is 120hz a minimum standard for a good experience?
I've had some great experiences with a 60hz TV or at least I thought I was having a good time with the games I play.
Maybe in my 20+ years of gaming I thought I had a good time but my mind hasn't caught up yet to tell me it sucks.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 21, 2021)

Honestly? I can't complain much. Sure, I'd like to change my RX 580 for something with a little more oomph or get my hands on a 5900X, but my current setup can handle most of my gaming at 1080p 60 Hz, so I can wait this out for a good while.


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 21, 2021)

I cope really well.

Mostly I dont have time to play.

When I do, its games that were made at least decade ago, which fly quite nicely even on my ancient setup (underclocked Titan Xp helps too).

I dont plan to upgrade anything unless something breaks, then I hit second-hand market.

Eventually I will upgrade to some 1-2 generations younger setup than my own (that will be still old as fk). Second-hand.

Also HW isnt expensive, just world is economically going to hell.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 21, 2021)

I would really like a GPU.. but as it turns out I don't need one for awhile still. Summer is just about here, and I plan on getting as much sunshine as possible this year. By the time I'm ready to purchase, I probably wont be spoiled for choice, but I'm sure the choice will be better then it is now, hopefully near srp. Who knows, maybe Ampere is the new Fermi and what comes after will be worth the wait?


----------



## Zareek (Mar 21, 2021)

I will just wait until I can get something at MSRP. I'd like a 3060Ti or a 3070 but I'm not paying the insane prices. Paying scalpers only reinforces scalping. I feel scalping is a bit immoral, so I refuse to support it. My Vega 64 is still pushing 60FPS with settings cranked in most titles at 1080p that is fine with me.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 21, 2021)

Not upgrading and praying the hardware holds together.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 21, 2021)

i bought a few overpriced GPUs (RTX 2060 Super for 450€ from local shops)
and i flipped them on Ebay until i have enough profit to buy a overpriced Ampere GPU.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not upgrading and praying the hardware holds together.


Exactly this. I wasn't very confident with my build's lifespan when I was on a 2 year old CX 650, which is why I upgraded to a Prime PX-750. Hopefully it will last now.


----------



## BackwoodsBob (Mar 21, 2021)

two words:
Moore's Law


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i bought a few overpriced GPUs (RTX 2060 Super for 450€ from local shops)
> and i flipped them on Ebay until i have enough profit to buy a overpriced Ampere GPU.



Thats like the price we had here before this whole craze started, sounds about normal to me if brand new. _'at least for half decent models not the crappiest ones'_


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2021)

in the US my experiences are :
the issue (that ive noticed) is limited to shortages of certain AMD CPU's, & most low to high end GPU's.
So there isnt a issue with PC component pricing , it an issue with sourcing GPU's from 1st party sellers (also there are plenty of msrp CPU's available aside from the specific Ryzen chips that are hard to find)
prices in the US dont seem different than they were a year or so ago. I wont figure scalper prices in, since i dont operate in that market space & no one should.

PSU's are a little limited, but there are plenty around at msrp (especially if youre in the sub 1000W PSU market), same goes for cases & RAM as well as SSD's.
The issue is only problematic if you are dead set on building an AMD based system, or you cant recycle your last PC's GPU.

im building a nice 11700K PC right now, its not costing me more than my last build did, & it has all modern or to be released HW.

if i cant find the TV remote, i dont think its a bad time to watch TV, i just look under another cushion until i find it.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Mar 21, 2021)

For my gmaing PC, I'm waiting impatiently for my "ships in 2 days" Ryzen 9 order that mysteriously changed to "all backordered" when I placed it seven weeks ago.  Meanwhile, my living room PC is likely to be stuck with its Radeon HD7870 for the remainder of 2021.


----------



## GeeBee (Mar 21, 2021)

Have 2 PCs ready for graphics cards for some time now and I'm f*cked beyond repair due to the circumstances. 

I really need to start a new hobby or I will start breaking things around the house. 

Alternatively, I could just relapse back to drinking which I'd really hate to - considering the mental effort it took to call it quits.


----------



## SMITHBEATZ (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm beyond fed up with the market right now. COVID, scalpers, and mining is the worst trifecta effect that could happen to the PC and tech world. I'm PC builder, seller, and hobbyist. It's times like these that I am glad I never passed up on any good deals I cam across, whether I needed it or not. I stocked up on MoBs, CPUs, Coolers, PSUs, RAM, Cases, GPUs, SSDs, M.2s, HDs, and Peripherals. I was always able to give people amazing deals on parts and builds because I saved a ton on the front end. Now I have to hold on to almost everything because I can't force myself to be a part of the problem and raise my prices like everyone else is... The price I'd sell stuff at wouldn't allow me to turn around and buy more of that component because of the insane prices. Example: I got a ton of amazing PowerColor RX570s off Newegg for $130 on 3/17/2019 and they stayed around that for a very long time. Now, the are going for insane amounts around $400+! It's mind blowing. Or old 1050tis and 750tis going for 200%/300% more than usual. I'm over it to be honest. People need to stop giving in and paying these prices to companies and scalpers. Maybe it'll actually start change.. Just a thought.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2021)

JustAnEngineer said:


> For my gmaing PC, I'm waiting impatiently for my "ships in 2 days" Ryzen 9 order that mysteriously changed to "all backordered" when I placed it seven weeks ago.  Meanwhile, my living room PC is likely to be stuck with its Radeon HD7870 for the remainder of 2021.


i had a 3080 that i order in early March that was 'processing' then changed to backordered.
i finally got a notification that it was shipping out. it processed for 2 weeks.

manufacturers are genuinely struggling i guess.
i called BS when they started saying it a few months back, but i guess i was wrong.

it wont last forever,


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Tech and PC building is my biggest hobby growing up it was around in 2015 where I started building my own PC. I had alot of fun time during those years. Being from asia part tech parts are general higher price that other places. I was happy when amazon and newegg began shipping to my country.  It really saved at least 30% than buying it locally. It was a fun time building low end builds and me shopping around the 2nd hand market locally here for my rather lower end PC. I remember the days spending hours on amazon feeling good finding deals for under $100 for psu and rams. Also got a massive amount of fun with my $50 intel Pentium G3258 cpu then. Awesome value then having a cpu that is the performance of something at least 3 times that after overclock.
> 
> Fast forward now to 2021 looking at amazon and newegg. Prices are just so impossible now, the days of me saving buying online is coming towards and end.  Even locally here in my country price and stock is not any better. Price are inflation are generally more mild the increase from the already high base price for Asia do not jump as much as in country like usa. My cheap 2nd hand market is pretty much eliminated here. The low stocks of items in general is the huge problem.
> 
> ...




just go to console gaming. whenever those come in stock regularly. the xbox series X all access for 34.95 a month is the best deal in gaming right now.  xbox ultimate pass, and you get the series x console.  you pay that 35 bucks a month for 24 months. and loads of great games there.  it comes in stock at walmart march 25th i think. it says on the product page if you just google it.

doesn't get better than that though.  add in gamefly disc rental for 15 bucks a month for a game you want not on game pass... and its a fantastic value.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xbox-Series-X/443574645  scroll down you can see all access option is coming 3pm est time march 25th. if i didnt get lucky with my 6800 and 5600x i'd be doing that asap.  such a great value.game pass always has a load of games i want to play.


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i bought a few overpriced GPUs (RTX 2060 Super for 450€ from local shops)
> and i flipped them on Ebay until i have enough profit to buy a overpriced Ampere GPU.


If you can't beat them join them I guess. 



jboydgolfer said:


> in the US my experiences are :
> the issue (that ive noticed) is limited to shortages of certain AMD CPU's, & most low to high end GPU's.
> So there isnt a issue with PC component pricing , it an issue with sourcing GPU's from 1st party sellers (also there are plenty of msrp CPU's available aside from the specific Ryzen chips that are hard to find)
> prices in the US dont seem different than they were a year or so ago. I wont figure scalper prices in, since i dont operate in that market space & no one should.
> ...


GPUs are the main issue and Ryzen 5x00 when they came out. You can definitely get very nice deals especially on Comet Lake.
That brings me to the question is 11700k really worth  an 60%($249 vs $399) extra over 10700k ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2021)

r9 said:


> is 11700k really worth an 60%($249 vs $399) extra ?


60% extra over what?


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> just go to console gaming. whenever those come in stock regularly. the xbox series X all access for 34.95 a month is the best deal in gaming right now.  xbox ultimate pass, and you get the series x console.  you pay that 35 bucks a month for 24 months. and loads of great games there.  it comes in stock at walmart march 25th i think. it says on the product page if you just google it.
> 
> doesn't get better than that though.  add in gamefly disc rental for 15 bucks a month for a game you want not on game pass... and its a fantastic value.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xbox-Series-X/443574645  scroll down you can see all access option is coming 3pm est time march 25th. if i didnt get lucky with my 6800 and 5600x i'd be doing that asap.  such a great value.game pass always has a load of games i want to play.


Talking about value just imagine if Microsoft allowed dual booting Windows 10 on the Series X on it's powerful APU Series X APU ~ Ryzen 2700x / 6800xt. My guess is they didn't want to step on the other system builders toes plus they want the consoles to go gamers so they can make their profits there.



jboydgolfer said:


> 60% extra over what?


Over 10700k.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2021)

r9 said:


> Over 10700k.


i dont know, i dont have the 10700k. i have an 8600k,

i suppose if you had a 10 series intel Chip, making the switch to an 11 series would be silly, but i dont do one step upgrades, i wait for a few to pass

but when the 10700k released, it was $410, which is my point, its no more expensive than it was a year ago.
i suppose your mistake is comparing an outgoing chip, with an incoming chips price, the problem with that is every time an older generation product is about ot be replaced, its price is lowered. its common practice


----------



## Soulwatcher (Mar 21, 2021)

I need a better gpu but there's no way I am going to pay 3x the price to scalpers.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 21, 2021)

Still looking for stupid cheap deals on the local Craigslist and finding them once in a very rare while. Not a gamer so my stash of GPU's will suffice for the time being.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I guess it depends on how you look at it/different perspective.
> 
> I mean yeah I was planning to finally upgrade to a RX 5600 XT/5700 or 2060/S as my next card for 3-4 years. _'around 3 is the norm for me'_
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I feel you! Like, for the life of me I can't understand people like that -- people who already own either a 3080 or 6800XT -- both of which would have little difficulty blowing the doors off my 1660 Super -- but complain that neither card is "enough" and then blow even more money on a 3090 or 6900XT....and then complain yet again about the performance not being what they expected!   Like, if you can't be happy with a 3090 or 6900XT, you have a problem and should probably seek help, lol.

I'm not playing at 1440p or 4K (1080p), but I do like to play at high refresh rate. My monitor is rated for 165Hz but I only play at max refresh on games that aren't very demanding. For a game like Battlefront II, I usually like to play between 120 and 144Hz, and no DX12. Poor GPU can't take DX12.




GeeBee said:


> I really need to start a new hobby or I will start breaking things around the house.
> 
> Alternatively, I could just relapse back to drinking which I'd really hate to - considering the mental effort it took to call it quits.



Model building is a great hobby, and it's way cheaper than the PC-building hobby, by far! I love it. I mainly build Gundam kits and what's great about them is you really don't even need paint (at least for the more modern ones. Older kits, like from the 90's, definitely need paint) and can be built straight out of the box. They even come with stickers (for the Gundam's eyes and such). If giants robots aren't your thing, there's TONS out there -- airplanes, cars, ships, tanks. Truly something for everyone!


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Hahaha, I feel you! Like, for the life of me I can't understand people like that -- people who already own either a 3080 or 6800XT -- both of which would have little difficulty blowing the doors off my 1660 Super -- but complain that neither card is "enough" and then blow even more money on a 3090 or 6900XT....and then complain yet again about the performance not being what they expected!   Like, if you can't be happy with a 3090 or 6900XT, you have a problem and should probably seek help, lol.
> 
> I'm not playing at 1440p or 4K (1080p), but I do like to play at high refresh rate. My monitor is rated for 165Hz but I only play at max refresh on games that aren't very demanding. For a game like Battlefront II, I usually like to play between 120 and 144Hz, and no DX12. Poor GPU can't take DX12.
> 
> ...



Yea its just how it is with some ppl, I  don't mind it as long as they don't post degrading/snob comments about lower end hardware ppl.
Its not even a 3080 or a 3090 imo, but ppl complaining about having _'crappy_' dated 2070/80 supers and such and not able to buy new cards, yeh well I can't feel sorry for such.
I tested a borrowed 1660 super in late 2020 and I liked it and it was a solid uplift from my 570, now I regret not buying a normal priced one back then.. _'I thought that prices will go even lower actually'_

Looking at this situation I'm actually glad that I even have this 570, local used market is completely messed up and idk what the heck I would buy if I had to buy a GPU right now.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Yea its just how it is with some ppl, I  don't mind it as long as they don't post degrading/snob comments about lower end hardware ppl.
> *Its not even a 3080 or a 3090 imo, but ppl complaining about having 'crappy' dated 2070/80 supers and such and not able to buy new cards, yeh well I can't feel sorry for such.*
> I tested a borrowed 1660 super in late 2020 and I liked it and it was a solid uplift from my 570, now I regret not buying a normal priced one back then.. _'I thought that prices will go even lower actually'_
> 
> Looking at this situation I'm actually glad that I even have this 570, local used market is completely messed up and idk what the heck I would buy if I had to buy a GPU right now.



Very true, yeah. I wouldn't refuse a 20 series Super if offered one, because at least then I'd be able to actually use DLSS. I also wouldn't refuse a 5600XT or 5700XT, either, because then I'd at least be able to use my monitor to its full potential (it's a Freesync 2 HDR monitor, but isn't even "G-Sync compatible" according to my Nvidia control panel). The thing that really sucks about this whole GPU situation is the fact that you can't even buy USED last-gen cards for reasonable prices now! It's definitely a crappy situation all around.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Very true, yeah. I wouldn't refuse a 20 series Super if offered one, because at least then I'd be able to actually use DLSS. I also wouldn't refuse a 5600XT or 5700XT, either, because then I'd at least be able to use my monitor to its full potential (it's a Freesync 2 HDR monitor, but isn't even "G-Sync compatible" according to my Nvidia control panel). The thing that really sucks about this whole GPU situation is the fact that you can't even buy USED last-gen cards for reasonable prices now! It's definitely a crappy situation all around.



Even 9xx series cards like the GTX 970 are hard to find now. The only modern gpu there is around here is the GT1030 only its a step up from onboard even that have  a 10%- 20% increase.  For now if you have a Gtx 1050 and above you pretty much lucky with that. I could hold out without a card as I am using an RTX 2070 mobile for laptop. Touch wood if laptop prices increases. Anyway this rather overkill for my use as a 1650 would be sufficient for me. Just need some acceleration for productivity software like cad.

I guess I be buying a GTX 7XX series as backup for deskstop or just go for an AMD APU now as a spare.


----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nothing like the computers and laptops that are advertised at places like Best Buy and Costco. I've had all ready built computers my whole life. I am not going to change a thing all though I may be getting a new desktop computer even though I just got a laptop last summer.


----------



## nguyen (Mar 22, 2021)

Atomic77 said:


> Nothing like the computers and laptops that are advertised at places like Best Buy and Costco. I've had all ready built computers my whole life. I am not going to change a thing all though I may be getting a new desktop computer even though I just got a laptop last summer.



Nothing wrong with pre-built, just make sure you have 2 sticks of RAM instead of 1 in your pre-built, which would cost you 30% performance.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 22, 2021)

why


plat said:


> I used to scoff (lol) at the 1030 and GT710 cards; now they're looking pretty good as I coax my somewhat aging GTX 1080 along.
> 
> That's pretty much all my area Micro Center has right now--placeholders.  Oh and one PowerColor Radeon RX 570 which prob. won't last the day.  It's nuts.


 wont the 570 last the day?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2021)

Poorly all PC hardware is excessively expensive here but luckily I managed to score my RX6800 while it was on special I wouldn't want to buy it now though CPU's are a ridiculous price $786NZD for an AMD R7 5800X that's 200 more than I paid for my R7 3700X and Ram here is also a no go if you want more than 2x8GB DDR4 3200 CL16 and any SSD of 1 TB is just getting ridiculous to buy here aswell


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 22, 2021)

H


Gmr_Chick said:


> Very true, yeah. I wouldn't refuse a 20 series Super if offered one, because at least then I'd be able to actually use DLSS. I also wouldn't refuse a 5600XT or 5700XT, either, because then I'd at least be able to use my monitor to its full potential (it's a Freesync 2 HDR monitor, but isn't even "G-Sync compatible" according to my Nvidia control panel). The thing that really sucks about this whole GPU situation is the fact that you can't even buy USED last-gen cards for reasonable prices now! It's definitely a crappy situation all around.


Have you tried displayport with that. I have a bottom of the line chinese freesync monitor and gsync works.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2021)

Otherwise nothing dramatic here in Finland but GPU prices are insane just like in everywhere else. Got my 1080 Ti used with a cheap price so I have nothing to complain myself.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 22, 2021)

plat said:


> I used to scoff (lol) at the 1030 and GT710 cards; now they're looking pretty good as I coax my somewhat aging GTX 1080 along.
> 
> That's pretty much all my area Micro Center has right now--placeholders.  Oh and one PowerColor Radeon RX 570 which prob. won't last the day.  It's nuts.



People talking about the 1080 like it's a fossil, meanwhile I'm on a 1060 and it feels like a spring chicken.


----------



## fma67 (Mar 22, 2021)

#1 is not the time to change hardware (outside you intend to buy relatively older ones)
#2 in case of "emergency" dig on forums, and hope (is happening) you will find people with common sense that are selling used hardware for the real price


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> H
> 
> Have you tried displayport with that. I have a bottom of the line chinese freesync monitor and gsync works.



Yep, I'm running a Club3D VESA-certified DP cable. This is what it says in my Nvidia Control Panel:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yep, I'm running a Club3D VESA-certified DP cable. This is what it says in my Nvidia Control Panel:
> 
> View attachment 193346


So what happens when you put a tick in Enable G-Sync? 
I had a monitor last year that wasn't on the official list, but worked 100%.
Thea validation just means Nvidia has validated it and it meets all their expectations and that there shouldn't be any glitches.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> So what happens when you put a tick in Enable G-Sync?
> I had a monitor last year that wasn't on the official list, but worked 100%.
> Thea validation just means Nvidia has validated it and it meets all their expectations and that there shouldn't be any glitches.



I'm...not exactly sure? I just figured that even ticking the "enable" box wouldn't actually do anything because it's not a G-Sync Compatible monitor...  

Could always give it a try, I suppose. Not like it's gonna blow up the monitor or something


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yep, I'm running a Club3D VESA-certified DP cable. This is what it says in my Nvidia Control Panel:
> 
> View attachment 193346


It’s definitely not your cable. Also use the same one and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Yep, I'm running a Club3D VESA-certified DP cable. This is what it says in my Nvidia Control Panel:
> 
> View attachment 193346



Why not just tick the box? Your monitor is Freesync Premium, aka G-sync Compatible. Which is pointless jargon for "it is designed to work with G-sync and Freesync up to 165Hz"

I've used 60Hz and 75Hz Freesync panels that aren't validated for G-sync but work fine, sometimes a quick trip to NV control panel is needed.

My S2721DGF and MAG274QRF enable instantly when plugged in and give a NV control panel prompt to visit Gsync settings, but it looks like you just need to manually hit the enable box. Understandably so as I guess Gigabyte must be using a lesser known VA panel.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 22, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm...not exactly sure? I just figured that even ticking the "enable" box wouldn't actually do anything because it's not a G-Sync Compatible monitor...
> 
> Could always give it a try, I suppose. Not like it's gonna blow up the monitor or something


No, but it might go glitchy. Just give it a try, it actually works on a lot of screens that aren't verified.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm just not buying anything unless I really need it. All the impulse purchasing has stopped. I'm still on previous-gen hardware such as 2700X, 2080S, WD_Black 2018, etc.

I've come to realize from this pricing crisis that when the prices are nice and you're ready to upgrade, always go for the fastest hardware so you're future-proofed (and surge-proofed) for the next 3-4 years at least.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2021)

Coping just fine.... but that's me speaking from the perspective of having functional gear.

If my GPU would break now... dayum. I guess I'd be exploring my trading card game hobby a LOT more than is healthy... Would I then buy a supremely overpriced GPU at 1,5-2x MSRP?

Not in a million years and not even if I had the money a hundred times over...


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 22, 2021)

As a system builder for the first time in 4 years I am using Intel CPUs in my builds. The 10400F is one of the best price/performance CPUs you can buy right now. Having said that I did score a few 3400Gs for $259.99 (CAD) the other day. Thankfully I do have some older GPUs that I can use with them and RX 570 4GB cards are still semi affordable. The GT710 is also readily available as well but I would rather spend the extra $50 and get a used 570.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Coping just fine.... but that's me speaking from the perspective of having functional gear.
> 
> If my GPU would break now... dayum. I guess I'd be exploring my trading card game hobby a LOT more than is healthy... Would I then buy a supremely overpriced GPU at 1,5-2x MSRP?
> 
> Not in a million years and not even if I had the money a hundred times over...



I already made some backup plans just in case my GPU breaks down, most likely I will just grab an old used 7000 serie sub 50$ AMD card and play D2/D3 and Indie+retro games.  _'still way better than being stuck with mobile gaming' _


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I already made some backup plans just in case my GPU breaks down, most likely I will just grab an old used 7000 seire sub 50$ AMD card and play D2/D3 and Indie+retro games.  _'still way better than being stuck with mobile gaming' _


Oh yeah! Haha... I think I'll just run that stuff on an IGP tbh, but certainly, there are great ways to have fun.

I can also see myself diving into level/map editors again


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I already made some backup plans just in case my GPU breaks down, most likely I will just grab an old used 7000 serie sub 50$ AMD card and play D2/D3 and Indie+retro games.  _'still way better than being stuck with mobile gaming' _



This is when having a fully functional backup rig comes in handy. I re-purposed all the parts from my old gaming system (4670K, Z97, 16GB, R9 270X) as a secondary rig that's ready to go if I have any issues. It's even got Office 2019 installed just in case I'm on a tight schedule and need to get some productivity done if the main rig is down.

At one point a few years back I did in fact suffer a complete motherboard failure with my late Asus Z87 motherboard. I was in the middle of my honors year dissertation and had to run out and buy a H81 board to tie me over. That was before getting the Z97 board. The unfortunate thing is that the Office key is tied to the motherboard and so my copy of Office spat the dummy as well. Such a pain at a bad time.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 22, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Nice. But seriously, get a decent 120hz monitor at least. It's most of the lure of PC gaming. Otherwise consoles are actually good options for most 60fps gaming.







dgianstefani said:


> It doesn't matter. 120hz is like minimum standard for good experience imo.
> 
> Makes everything better.
> 
> Just don't make the mistake of buying a crap panel.



You are entitled to your opinion but having both a 144hz and 75hz monitor I personally have a hard time telling the FPS difference especially with g-sync, free sync, etc., It also depends on the games you play.  I personally find playing PC games on a samsung TV to be a crap experience to a good monitor  but hey I'm entitled to my opinion


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 22, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is when having a fully functional backup rig comes in handy. I re-purposed all the parts from my old gaming system (4670K, Z97, 16GB, R9 270X) as a secondary rig that's ready to go if I have any issues. It's even got Office 2019 installed just in case I'm on a tight schedule and need to get some productivity done if the main rig is down.
> 
> At one point a few years back I did in fact suffer a complete motherboard failure with my late Asus Z87 motherboard. I was in the middle of my honors year dissertation and had to run out and buy a H81 board to tie me over. That was before getting the Z97 board. The unfortunate thing is that the Office key is tied to the motherboard and so my copy of Office spat the dummy as well. Such a pain at a bad time.



Thats not even a bad backup system tbh, could play bunch of fun games on that and good for generic daily use.
I don't have a secondary system, only my 3+ years old aging phone so yea if my PC breaks down then I have to buy something from the second hand market.



Vayra86 said:


> Oh yeah! Haha... I think I'll just run that stuff on an IGP tbh, but certainly, there are great ways to have fun.
> 
> I can also see myself diving into level/map editors again



Yea in such times having a whatever IGP is useful, in my case I couldn't even start up my PC.
Lately I've been checking the second hand market _'local inside my country site' _to see what I can get for ~50$ or less cause I don't want to spend more on a placeholder backup card.
Crazy thing is that even those cards went up in price compared to last year, like what the hell..


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> It hasn't changed anything for me. Inflation is just a fact of life.


Indeed, inflation is a fact of life, but is not the cause of the bloated prices and shortages in this case.
(US inflation is around 2% and in the UK it's about 1.2% PA.)
This has been brought about by a combination of scalper greed, mining and demand outstripping supply. A manufactured kind of inflation, if you will.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 22, 2021)

just not buying anything, thats all


----------



## bombatomba (Mar 22, 2021)

I simply wait and see. A lot of news aggregators are now saying that the shortage will end in third-quarter of this year (whether or not that is true is up in the air) but if you live in the USA there is an even greater shortage (of almost everything electronic), primarily caused by the most recent financial stimulus payments send out by the government.

Of course, while I enjoy learning and talking about new PC hardware advancements, in truth I am a utilitarian when it comes to actually purchasing. I mostly get by scrounging what I can from thrift stores and marketplace deals, as well as the occasional purchase from a PC remarketer local to me.  I don't require fancy RGB, water cooling, or PC cases to get by, rather an HP Z420 with a GTX 980.  The spiciest thing I did as of late was to look at the pricing and performance of $1k USD gaming laptops with a kind of half-hearted longing, but a burning desire to squeeze every penny out of my aging PC hardware.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 22, 2021)

I've put off the idea of even getting a new GPU. The outrageous prices, even from retailers and the almost impossible to find inventory has put a damper on my hopes of getting anything to replace what I have.

I think what I'll end up doing once Amazon (I f'ing hate Amazon. The ship date keeps pushing out every 3-4 days.....) finally ships my thermal pads that have been in stock the past 2 weeks, but have yet to ship, is clean out my 980Ti by replacing the TIM and pads. Then I'll probably swap the 980Ti in my system with the 980Ti in my HTPC (that my kids used to use for gaming, they don't use it anymore for that....they sit on their Switch Lite or iPad for gaming needs) and let the one that's been acting up with high, random fan spin ups sit in the HTPC.

I'm getting tired of the constant fan spin ups on my 980Ti I'm currently using. Hopefully a thorough cleaning and replacing of TIM and pads will fix the issue.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 22, 2021)

Old (and "old") parts!  I kicked the 6600K "downstairs" in favor of a 9700K, and put 6-core Xeons in a couple of old X58 systems. I can't help but be annoyed, however, that the GPU craze prevented me from finding any deals on used graphics before heating season ends and it's time to shut down my folding machines.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2021)

Summer is almost here.. Cant get that flashy GPU but have some money to burn? RC cars!

If you run enough power it can be like standing in a parking lot shredding $100 bills 

But what a rush ! My hand usually has a bit of a tremble after the packs are discharged.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 22, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> You are entitled to your opinion but having both a 144hz and 75hz monitor I personally have a hard time telling the FPS difference especially with g-sync, free sync, etc., It also depends on the games you play.  I personally find playing PC games on a samsung TV to be a crap experience to a good monitor  but hey I'm entitled to my opinion


Sorry mate, but if you really do have a "hard time" telling the difference between 75hz and 144hz, you either don't have the hardware to push 144hz or there's something wrong with your eyes.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 22, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Sorry mate, but if you really do have a "hard time" telling the difference between 75hz and 144hz, you either don't have the hardware to push 144hz or there's something wrong with your eyes.


nothing wrong with my eyes or counter but I also don't play fast twitch games...perhaps if you didn't have such a basic understanding of hardware and game play you would realize that.


----------



## SMITHBEATZ (Mar 22, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont know, i dont have the 10700k. i have an 8600k,
> 
> i suppose if you had a 10 series intel Chip, making the switch to an 11 series would be silly, but i dont do one step upgrades, i wait for a few to pass
> 
> ...



All of Intel's yearly releases are pointless "upgrades" in my opinion. They keep rehashing old tech, making the names long and complicated, and keep changing the chipset every other generation making upgrades costly. I believe this is where AMD sold most everyone with all A320, B350, B450, B550, X570, etc. all being AM4. I did buy my first Intel CPU (i9-9900K) around Christmas time because it was on sale for $319.99 and I had gotten a brand new Gigabyte Z390 UD MoB in a great bundle deal for free basically.


----------



## plat (Mar 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> wont the 570 last the day?



Because someone is bound to snatch it up!  Although, I did check Micro Center just now, and there is still one in stock for 349.99 USD.  Just one.  

I remember the good old days when there were 10 or more in stock of the gpu of your choice. Nowadays, I have spotted a very fine layer of dust on the shelves where the higher end AMD and NVIDIA gpus used to sit.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 22, 2021)

plat said:


> Because someone is bound to snatch it up!  Although, I did check Micro Center just now, and there is still one in stock for 349.99 USD.  Just one.
> 
> I remember the good old days when there were 10 or more in stock of the gpu of your choice. Nowadays, I have spotted a very fine layer of dust on the shelves where the higher end AMD and NVIDIA gpus used to sit.


OH i though you meant it would fail in a hardware sence


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 23, 2021)

One of the things that makes me worried about GTX 700 series and earlier, is the possibility that Nvidia will ban us from using them with Windows 10 and thus have to go back to 7.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 23, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> One of the things that makes me worried about GTX 700 series and earlier, is the possibility that Nvidia will ban us from using them with Windows 10 and thus have to go back to 7.


You won't be able to use the latest driver, maybe. But that's pretty much it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2021)

SMITHBEATZ said:


> All of Intel's yearly releases are pointless "upgrades" in my opinion. They keep rehashing old tech, making the names long and complicated, and keep changing the chipset every other generation making upgrades costly


im not concerned so much in the CPU upgrade game that i care how often they release what, or under what name, & certainly not to the point where im bothered or annoyed, ive got more pressing things to be concerned with.

i choose to upgrade at an advantageous time for me, so i can recycle my existing PC, by passing it on to one of my kids, or my nephews, while getting a reasonable upgrade in performance for the least money i have to spend. i dont sweat naming schemes, or technology , as it doesnt matter to me, or really most users in the real world.

intel hasnt let me down in 20+ years, so i tend to buy their CPU's. the fact that they have managed to keep supply unaffected didnt hurt either. AMD released some great CPU's recently, sadly their supply chain is terrible, & id likely not have bought an AMD cpu regardless, ive seen my share of issue with amd chips & crashes & memory errors, its just not worth the risk for me. thats the beauty of having options.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> im not concerned so much in the CPU upgrade game that i care how often they release what, or under what name, & certainly not to the point where im bothered or annoyed, ive got more pressing things to be concerned with.
> 
> i choose to upgrade at an advantageous time for me, so i can recycle my existing PC, by passing it on to one of my kids, or my nephews, while getting a reasonable upgrade in performance for the least money i have to spend. i dont sweat naming schemes, or technology , as it doesnt matter to me, or really most users in the real world.
> 
> intel hasnt let me down in 20+ years, so i tend to buy their CPU's. the fact that they have managed to keep supply unaffected didnt hurt either. AMD released some great CPU's recently, sadly their supply chain is terrible, & id likely not have bought an AMD cpu regardless, ive seen my share of issue with amd chips & crashes & memory errors, its just not worth the risk for me. thats the beauty of having options.



Amen to that. When I first upgraded from the E3-1230V2 to the i7-4790K, it was a pointless purchase according to most. Fast forward 7 years, and it's been a backup PC, a loaner PC and I've now rebuilt it into a different system and passed the 4790K to family members. It certainly held up much better in gaming than its contemporaries, the i5-4460 and i3-4160. The 3700X I had for only 25% the length of time I've had the i7, and all I'll say is that its quality or lack thereof singlehandedly justified upgrading. Maybe I was just unlucky due to a variety of factors, but it is what it is.

I ended up with the 5900X because they finally fulfilled my preorder just barely before I was ready to jump ship to Intel. It does make me wonder though, just how valid the usual "content creation" Ryzen 9 justification is for _most _people; Photoshop is still single-thread bound (5900X is excellent at it though), and Premiere is wholly CUDA-accelerated and literally doesn't touch the CPU. I'm sure there are a number of scientific and other workloads out there that scale well with core count, but the popular justification is "video editing".

You'll find more Ford and Chevy owners willing to admit that the 3UR in the Tundra has its place, than PC enthusiasts willing to admit that the 11th gen CPUs still have a place in the market. Both offer "good enough" performance, have literally half the efficiency of the competition, have not innovated in 5 years, and have a reputation for simplicity and reliability. But while you won't be branded a Toyota shill, someone will probably insinuate that you're paid by Intel to sit behind a screen and advertise their products. The real Intel shills make themselves obvious enough, but it's just amusing how the mere mention of Intel is pretty much taboo by this point.


----------



## SMITHBEATZ (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Amen to that. When I first upgraded from the E3-1230V2 to the i7-4790K, it was a pointless purchase according to most. Fast forward 7 years, and it's been a backup PC, a loaner PC and I've now rebuilt it into a different system and passed the 4790K to family members. It certainly held up much better in gaming than its contemporaries, the i5-4460 and i3-4160. The 3700X I had for only 25% the length of time I've had the i7, and all I'll say is that its quality or lack thereof singlehandedly justified upgrading. Maybe I was just unlucky due to a variety of factors, but it is what it is.
> 
> I ended up with the 5900X because they finally fulfilled my preorder just barely before I was ready to jump ship to Intel. It does make me wonder though, just how valid the usual "content creation" Ryzen 9 justification is for _most _people; Photoshop is still single-thread bound (5900X is excellent at it though), and Premiere is wholly CUDA-accelerated and literally doesn't touch the CPU. I'm sure there are a number of scientific and other workloads out there that scale well with core count, but the popular justification is "video editing".
> 
> You'll find more Ford and Chevy owners willing to admit that the 3UR in the Tundra has its place, than PC enthusiasts willing to admit that the 11th gen CPUs still have a place in the market. Both offer "good enough" performance, have literally half the efficiency of the competition, have not innovated in 5 years, and have a reputation for simplicity and reliability. But while you won't be branded a Toyota shill, someone will probably insinuate that you're paid by Intel to sit behind a screen and advertise their products. The real Intel shills make themselves obvious enough, but it's just amusing how the mere mention of Intel is pretty much taboo by this point.


I'm a Chevy guy all the way, but have been a Toyota Tech for over 7 years lol. Them Tundras aren't bad at all. As far as the 11th gen, I never said they didn't have a place in the market. I was referring to their re-hash marketing/naming of their next gen CPUs, being stuck on 14nm, selling the same chips basically as previous gens just not purposely lowering features, locking OC features and then turning around and adding a K to the sku name and selling it for more. I've always liked Intel, but I'm glad AMD is on top and forcing them to rethink some things.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> but it's just amusing how the mere mention of Intel is pretty much taboo by this point.


Taboo? That makes me think of the "Intel malaise era" (2012-2017) Starting with Ivy Bridge of course, with Ivy Bridge getting shamed for their IHS TIM. Even when Haswell has been doing well, very punny, BTW, there was still more of the boring same, still expensive for a 4/8 CPU! Same with Skylake, and Skylake became infamous for the thin PCB! But Intel was very good for gaming, even during the "Intel malaise era". 
That's when "the new FX" came and results for multi-core workloads, looked promising, at least with x.264 for second-pass encoding, as the cores don't seem to even matter as much for first pass, so Intel probably won there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I've taken to robbing convenience stores to keep up my hardware habit.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 24, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I've taken to robbing convenience stores to keep up my hardware habit.


 What's the real deal for you? Hair dryers? Toasters? I'm partial to blenders myself  Can at least stir things up a bit.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 24, 2021)

Honestly, I think I missed the shot on getting an R7 2700X for around 170€, last year before black friday, plus some Crucial SSDs that became really cheap on a sale, but then again I didn't really need them.
It's that feeling of, "heh, could have had that cheap and I'd be more confident in holding on for longer". But it's not like my rig isn't fine for what I do (no serious competitive gaming).
And like many have said already, there's a backlog that keeps collecting virtual dust that I'll go to when I'm done with what I currently go for.
To be honest, the only "upgrade" that kind of is feasible is a console, with the waiting time, to get the shelf price.
But nonetheless, this...this is crazy.




Source.


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

I had a quick look through the thread and I was just wondering what others have been experiencing, so I thought I'd chime up and let you know what I've been up to.

As most of you know I do love my hardware and to be honest, ironically, I've only really been buying GPUs whenever I have seen them at a slightly reasonable price.  I do a bit of mining here and there and with all the cards I have previously bought and still own, I'm using them.  They might not be the most efficient or effective when it comes to getting the best for the power used and all that jazz but they work and I'm able to help that along.

Thing is I'm dead set on prices that I will pay.  I won't go stupid but that said, I was lucky/stupid to buy a MSI 3090 Gaming Trio X for £1900 from a company, not through Ebay..  First off I was very unsure on buying it, then I thought, %^£$ it and I bought it.   I'm not going to lie, but it's been mining since I've had it, for sure it will help pay for itself but then I'm not going to go selling it off for another 50% on top which I believe they are currently going for either..  I'll just build something for the Mrs and throw it in.  Cos you know, why not?  If only she had a clue....  Still, that's another story and I digress.  
I have also bought two 5700XT cards, which are the Powercolor Liquid Devil cards.  These are just pure awesome and my two girls will have a rig each with one each of these in eventually   They weren't so badly priced in the craziness, but I didn't pay over what I wanted to so I'm very happy with those purchases.

I've also been able to find over in the US a few cards, such as a 3080 and a 3090 Strix, my mate has also got the same cards.  He's also found and had a few 5700XT's and up till recently, 6 5600XTs which he bought before it all went bat crap crazy...  For the 3080s and the 3090 Strix, for me sending cash over to the US, because of the exchange rate, I actually paid about MSRP for the cards, so I'm very happy with that.  The 3080s I've sold to my mate who will not pay a penny more than I have and he'll help with the import taxes as well.  So all things considered, I don't believe we've done badly out of it at all.
Any card I buy will be mined on especially if its new because it's so much more efficient, plus it'll help pay for itself which I really don't believe is a bad thing.  

Your cards are yours and you can do whatever you want with them.  After the mining has died down, I'll set them all up to do FAH so they'll be used for that (I'm hoping for some good things!!) and can then get the CPUs crunching away as well but as I don't have those cards with me at the moment as they are still over with my mate in the US.  So whenever I can, I'll get them imported over and away I go over here 



dgianstefani said:


> I want a 3090 but i refuse to pay £2000.
> 
> Bought one for £1900 but the seller cancelled order.
> 
> Luckily got 3x 3080s by buying 3 prebuilts at £1700 that had 9600k and basic spec. Sold the prebuilts for £400 each to get the 3080s for £1300 which isn't absurd, considering they're faster than a 2080ti.



I just wished to check this that you bought a pre built rig for £1700, you sold everything but the graphics card for £400??  Surely the hardware in them was worth a heck of a lot more??  

On other things I'm after, I'd like to try and get a few big SSDs for the girls, I've seen some Crucial and Samsung 2TB SSDs for £140 and £160 which I think are pretty decent as they are normally about the £200 mark each I think?  Definitely thought it was worth a look but I'm trying to save up currently and have finally stopped buying GPUs, I probably will be able to


----------



## HQi88 (Mar 25, 2021)

Spoiler: My Method of Coping


----------



## Night (Mar 25, 2021)

Totally forgot I have a R9 270X, I'm really glad I didn't sell it years ago. It's a good backup in case this RX 480 dies. (hope not!)


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 25, 2021)

Night said:


> Totally forgot I have a R9 270X, I'm really glad I didn't sell it years ago. It's a good backup in case this RX 480 dies. (hope not!)


That's a good point!
When I bought the RX 5700 XT, I moved the RX 580 to my other machine, replacing the very nice MSI GTX 960 which I then sold.
The moral here seems to be to hang on to your kit, for now anyway.


----------



## zilla (Mar 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a good point!
> When I bought the RX 5700 XT, I moved the RX 580 to my other machine, replacing the very nice MSI GTX 960 which I then sold.
> The moral here seems to be to hang on to your kit, for now anyway.




Agreed I haven't been around here since 2013 or so, and my specs are outdated but I do have a 5600x with a RTX 2060 Super and the rig in my specs updated last time I was here has been sitting in a closet with a GTX 1050ti which is a nice backup. Take care of what you have.


----------



## sn2x (Mar 29, 2021)

A decent GPU is the only thing my PC is missing, I've gone over half a year without a decent GPU.  In this time I've been console gaming.  Got a huge backlog of console games.

Might build a Rocket Lake system next week just to have decent integrated graphics and access to a large amount of my PC library.

I've been more productive in this time though, learning a foreign language and exercising a lot more...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not upgrading and praying the hardware holds together.


Same here! I upgraded MB, RAM and CPU in Dec, 2019...back int he olden days when you could still buy hardware affordably, and found a decent used 2080Ti last summer. Should be set for awhile and just hoping it keeps working fine for probably 2 or more years.


----------



## enxo218 (Mar 29, 2021)

by NOT purchasing anything new, blowing out or if need be repasting overheating hardware and finally hoping for no failures that cannot be recovered from...that's about it really


----------



## watzupken (Mar 29, 2021)

Apart from CPU and GPU which we may run into problems buying (due to high prices or availablity), I don't observe any significant increase in prices of other components. There is knock on impact where the lack of GPU, CPUs and SOCs are impacting the demand for things like RAM, storage, PSU, etc. While there are people just upgrading CPU and/or GPUs, most people actually buy a complete system.
But I feel this is a good time to slow down and stick with older hardware. The high prices will eventually take a toll on demand and I think most people who have not gotten a new CPU or GPU may have gone for alternatives or given up altogether (miners excluded). Now I think the problem is mostly supply. I feel big brands like Asus and MSI who recently announced another round of price increase is trying to stir up people's dying interest by increasing the urgency to get one.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 29, 2021)

phill said:


> I had a quick look through the thread and I was just wondering what others have been experiencing, so I thought I'd chime up and let you know what I've been up to.
> 
> As most of you know I do love my hardware and to be honest, ironically, I've only really been buying GPUs whenever I have seen them at a slightly reasonable price.  I do a bit of mining here and there and with all the cards I have previously bought and still own, I'm using them.  They might not be the most efficient or effective when it comes to getting the best for the power used and all that jazz but they work and I'm able to help that along.
> 
> ...


Nah its crap parts. 9600kf was the best in there. Single 8gb stick of ram, 1tb HDD etc.


----------



## Vendor (May 2, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> i just sold my rx470 8gb for 500


seriously dude? you mean 500 dollars? that's insane


----------



## Susquehannock (May 2, 2021)

Coping by not worrying about it. I gave up on the silly profit driven hardware race perpetuated by manufacturers long ago. Last new GPU purchase was a RX 480 and fine with it.

Don't need uber graphics to have fun. Plenty of great older titles out there. Saved near all my hardware bought in the the last 22 years. Pulled some out of storage and have been playing games with a Win98/voodoo4 system last several months. Only money spent has been on used period game CDs from Ebay. Most in the $5-$10 range.


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2021)

These guys are doing great lol

Gtx | Best Local Deals on Computer Accessories in Winnipeg | Kijiji Classifieds

Rtx | Best Local Deals on Computer Accessories in Winnipeg | Kijiji Classifieds


----------



## RealKGB (May 2, 2021)

By not buying any new hardware.
You don't need a 3070 to play games!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 2, 2021)

I think it now a great time to play some classic games now from the 2000s and before. Those are things that even an integrated gpu should be able to run well plus the benefit of being a "completed" game during release. I am shopping around some old ps3 console games for what is left.

Computers is more than gaming though I wonder how the WCG and folding at home people doing now with hardware being taken away from chip shortage and cryptocurrency. I thought I was set until the news of HDD shortage there goes my data hoarding hobby. My hdd supply could last me half a year at my current fill rates unless I just abandone this hobby.


----------



## windwhirl (May 2, 2021)

Vendor said:


> seriously dude? you mean 500 dollars? that's insane


Doesn't seem so crazy. Behold, Newegg:


----------



## Vendor (May 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Doesn't seem so crazy. Behold, Newegg:
> View attachment 198905


wow, condition is not that bad in India


----------



## maxfly (May 2, 2021)

Now that memory prices have started to jump up again ive decided to just kick my feet up and wait it out. My rig does everything i need it to. My upgraditis is under control now that ive grown bored with chasing 5900x/6800xt/3080 msrp for the last what? 4 or 5 months? Ive stopped keeping track. I may pick up another 9900k to put my extra z390, 2x8gb b-die and ssd to use but other than ill just play with my watercooling. Its summer here after all so plenty to do outside finally!


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 2, 2021)

I renewed a few things in 2019 and 2020 but didn't spend much because most of the hardware was either at MSRP or on sale.

Since I got my B550 mobo a few weeks ago and have my 2070 Super the rest is pretty much meh. I have a stack of hardware that will see me right for years to come. Even that old EVGA 980Ti FTW sitting here has people foaming at the mouth because they can't get the latest GPU's. It's a mad world.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 2, 2021)

I wonder if this just 3rd party seller just taking advantage for big size hdd.....What is certain drives above 8TB is rather low in stock in places or adjusted to a higher price than it was a few months back. or even last month.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Doesn't seem so crazy. Behold, Newegg:
> View attachment 198905



I sold my rx 580 in January... for like $80 after shipping charges (shipping was more expensive than I expected)... Regrets...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 2, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I renewed a few things in 2019 and 2020 but didn't spend much because most of the hardware was either at MSRP or on sale.
> 
> Since I got my B550 mobo a few weeks ago and have my 2070 Super the rest is pretty much meh. I have a stack of hardware that will see me right for years to come. Even that old EVGA 980Ti FTW sitting here has people foaming at the mouth because they can't get the latest GPU's. It's a mad world.



Don't sell your 980ti short.  It performs like a 1660, which isn't exactly "latest" yet still goes for over 500 bucks.  Mad world, indeed.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 2, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I wonder if this just 3rd party seller just taking advantage for big size hdd.....What is certain drives above 8TB is rather low in stock in places or adjusted to a higher price than it was a few months back. or even last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's usually $400 for those drives, now you can't get them.
Those ads are for stock that's unavailable. Instead of removing the ad and having to do it all over again they just hike the price and park it in case stock come in.
But I guess you knew that already.


----------



## windwhirl (May 2, 2021)

Man, I'm happy I got my 10 TB IronWolf when I did lol


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 2, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Don't sell your 980ti short.  It performs like a 1660, which isn't exactly "latest" yet still goes for over 500 bucks.  Mad world, indeed.


I won't. I saw them vanish on eBay at nice prices but I can't stomach the Bays fees. I had a 1660 but sold it after only a months use to a guy on the Bay.
Not the best GPU but it chugged along and did what I needed it to do (Low end gaming)



windwhirl said:


> Man, I'm happy I got my 10 TB IronWolf when I did lol


I use WD enterprise drives for backup. Never had one go belly up to date.


----------



## rooivalk (May 2, 2021)

I bought PS5 instead lol. Need a raffle to get it at MSRP but it's not super hard and where I live there are several such pre-orders each month.

Not gonna upgrade my PC when even mid range GPU is more expensive than marked up PS5. It's that stupid.

If my GPU died I think I will use the cheapest available option (why mainstream Ryzen doesn't have integrated GPU like sandybridge era?). It's not like there's killer game nowadays.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 2, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It's usually $400 for those drives, now you can't get them.
> Those ads are for stock that's unavailable. Instead of removing the ad and having to do it all over again they just hike the price and park it in case stock come in.
> But I guess you knew that already.




I always get this wd elements as it is cheaper than buying it locally in my country and also I love the wd reliability so far. Been great holding all my media so far. I guess good times come to and end soon


----------



## windwhirl (May 2, 2021)

rooivalk said:


> why mainstream Ryzen doesn't have integrated GPU like sandybridge era?


There are APUs for that, though availability is usually zero if you are looking for anything with more than 4 cores. Which sucks.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Doesn't seem so crazy. Behold, Newegg:
> View attachment 198905


It doesn't look as bad over here in the U.S.A.:


----------



## Shrek (May 2, 2021)

I am coping as I always do by fixing junk

My main machine is a Core 2 Quad with the power supply recapped; more recently I have been reflowing broken video cards

Yesterday I got a cheap digital picture frame from from Goodwills to run

(1) 10 Hours Of Relaxing Planet Earth II Desert Sounds | Earth Unplugged - Bing video

should hopefully amuse visitors to my office.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 2, 2021)

Luckily I bought all I needed for my build, so I can easily wait out the next 5 years.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Luckily I bought all I needed for my build, so I can easily wait out the next 5 years.



same here. though I am tempted to sell, simply because I'm really not in mood to game lately. and if a miner wants to pay me more than double what I paid. then hey by all means...


----------



## X71200 (May 2, 2021)

I don't buy a lot of PC component related expensive stuff, though I do keep track of deals on music related hardware and such. Recently got a Rode S1 at like %35 off, if you look hard at music stores, prices aren't as wack on gear there.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> same here. though I am tempted to sell, simply because I'm really not in mood to game lately. and if a miner wants to pay me more than double what I paid. then hey by all means...


I don't even need my specs for what I do, which is watch YouTube videos 24/7


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

Warren Buffett: We are seeing substantial inflation and are raising prices
					

Warren Buffett sounds the alarm bell on inflation.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




its the new normal across the board.  your shampoo is also going to cost 5-9% more in costs this year than in previous years.

government be doing endless printing of fiat. so yeah...


----------



## DR4G00N (May 2, 2021)

> How are you all coping with increasing PC hardware and tech prices around the world?


I just gave up on buying anything, no way I'm spending ~$600 CAD on a sub-$300 tier GPU just to have a bit of an upgrade from my pair of 780 Ti's so I can play a $60 game well. Spending time/money on my other hobbies like motorcycling and archery instead.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> I just gave up on buying anything, no way I'm spending ~$600 CAD on a sub-$300 tier GPU just to have a bit of an upgrade from my pair of 780 Ti's so I can play a $60 game well. Spending time/money on my other hobbies like motorcycling and archery instead.



those will be going in up in price soon too, though not as much. inflation baby!!! print print print!


----------



## X71200 (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> those will be going in up in price soon too, though not as much. inflation baby!!! print print print!



There used to be some Zero bikes gone up for sale on the Tesla forum for like around $8-10k some years ago, not sure how the prices are now but bikes aren't too expensive. Those are some really beasty electric bikes as well, whines at high revolutions and puts a good amount of muscle cars to shame. I think it's the classic bikes that can get pretty expensive, but that's because of the collector's value. You can even get Ducati Supersports and such for way lower than car pricing. I've wanted to get into biking myself but too afraid about crashing a bike...

but yeah, with corona and stuff most things are getting more expensive.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

X71200 said:


> There used to be some Zero bikes gone up for sale on the Tesla forum for like around $8-10k some years ago, not sure how the prices are now but bikes aren't too expensive. Those are some really beasty electric bikes as well, whines at high revolutions and puts a good amount of muscle cars to shame. I think it's the classic bikes that can get pretty expensive, but that's because of the collector's value. You can even get Ducati Supersports and such for way lower than car pricing. I've wanted to get into biking myself but too afraid about crashing a bike...
> 
> but yeah, with corona and stuff most things are getting more expensive.











						METACYCLE
					

Go beyond an eBike. Go beyond a motorcycle. Introducing METACYCLE. The new icon that changes the way you move.




					sondorsx.com
				




this is 5 grand e-motorcyrcle.  only costs 5 grand.  80 mile range.

im considering buying this, problem is getting my motorcycle license. its pain in the ass where i live.


----------



## X71200 (May 2, 2021)

If you're fine with lower powered stuff like that, you can resort to the ones that don't require a license. There are some e-motorbikes of such, that can go up to 60 kph without issues. Or maybe an e-bicycle.


----------



## RandallFlagg (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Warren Buffett: We are seeing substantial inflation and are raising prices
> 
> 
> Warren Buffett sounds the alarm bell on inflation.
> ...



Ya, it's out of control right now I think.  I bought some TIPS treasuries at auction on 4/15, those are Treasuries whose par (principal) is increased every 6 months by the rate of inflation, and gets a 0.125% interest rate on top.  They sold for 109.10 - that's $100 par value 0.125% interest + inflation added to principal every 6 months for 5 years, and they are selling for that premium of $109.10.

I sold half of them on 4/30 for 109.56    In other words I got 0.42% profit in 15 days on an inflation protected treasury.   They are selling for 109.60 (ish) right now.    That is how much inflation the market is betting on there being over the next 5 years.

Edit: 109.641 is the bid now.  Lowest ask is 109.707.  Unreal, the price action is indicating that inflation will average 3% for the next 5 years - and it's still going up.   To note, the one month inflation for March was 0.71% - which would be 8.52% annual if sustained. 

This is a small new house where I live.  The price has gone up 12.47% in 3 months.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 2, 2021)

Bought a Crosshair VI Hero from a local contact a couple weeks ago for $80 to replace a defective B550 PG Velocita I bought used from Amazon. While I was initially having trouble with the Hero (constantly dropping internet connection) it seems to have smoothed itself out and even though boot time is kinda slow on it, I'm probably just gonna keep the board and instead look at buying a different case.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> METACYCLE
> 
> 
> Go beyond an eBike. Go beyond a motorcycle. Introducing METACYCLE. The new icon that changes the way you move.
> ...


E-bikes are neat but really only as a novelty at this point IMO.
Getting 80 Miles out of a 4KW battery with that size motor, maybe if you putt around @ <25mph you might get that far. 

For that kind of money you can get a nice used bike that was well taken care of.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 2, 2021)

My own personal inflation index is the cost of a 500ml bottle of Mexican Coca-Cola at the local grocery megastore. Up to $1.49 yesterday, was 89 cents one year ago. I'm outraged! I sold one of my vintage Cadillacs this afternoon and not a penny is going to get spent on computer parts this time. I did drink a bottle of Mexican Coke from my stash to celebrate though.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> My own personal inflation index is the cost of a 500ml bottle of Mexican Coca-Cola at the local grocery megastore. Up to $1.49 yesterday, was 89 cents one year ago. I'm outraged! I sold one of my vintage Cadillacs this afternoon and not a penny is going to get spent on computer parts this time. I did drink a bottle of Mexican Coke from my stash to celebrate though.



I think the more important question we need to be asking ourselves as voters, is why inflation increasing at such an alarming rate.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I always get this wd elements as it is cheaper than buying it locally in my country and also I love the wd reliability so far. Been great holding all my media so far. I guess good times come to and end soon


Check out the low used WD Enterprise drives. They'll warm your home more than your PC setup but I found them worth the cost compared to others.
These things are built like a tank.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I think the more important question we need to be asking ourselves as voters, is why inflation increasing at such an alarming rate.


There are several factors involved this time. COVID-19 and natural disasters are mainly to blame for the majority of current inflation. Supply & demand. Politics figures into it as well but I won't discuss that on TPU, this isn't the place for that. I'm close to 70 years old and have experienced the rise and fall of inflation several times in my lifetime. It's a constant ebb and flow thing. Things get better, things get worse then better again in constant cycles. As individuals there's little we can do about it. Always be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.

I recall well when the gasoline crisis hit hard around 1973-74. People were selling large luxury and performance cars dirt cheap and folks like me gladly bought them. What we saved on the vehicle prices more than made up for what it cost to fill the gas tank. What some consider a panic situation may be a godsend to gainful opportunists. Being in the auto business at the time I made out like a champion for my own personal vehicles. Then gas supplies and prices stabilized and people wanted big cars again. Used car prices skyrocketed along with new car prices as technology began evolving in the early 80's. I had Oldsmobiles and Buicks I bought cheap, drove for years and still sold for a decent profit at that time. Then I began using the money I got from them to buy 2-5 year old Corvettes and Cadillacs wholesale and turned them over when used retail prices were high. You have to be a hustler when some things suddenly rise in price. You also need to have patience because as I stated before things so far have always eventually gotten better as time passes. That's how life works.



Hemmingstamp said:


> Check out the low used WD Enterprise drives. They'll warm your home more than your PC setup but I found them worth the cost compared to others.
> These things are built like a tank.


When I was spending other people's money WD RE4's were my drive of choice. I still have a few of my own in my parts pile. I use them in docking stations for archiving data instead of 24/7 use. Great drives as long as sectors don't start going bad.


----------



## RandallFlagg (May 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> There are several factors involved this time. COVID-19 and natural disasters are mainly to blame for the majority of current inflation. Supply & demand. Politics figures into it as well but I won't discuss that on TPU, this isn't the place for that. I'm close to 70 years old and have experienced the rise and fall of inflation several times in my lifetime. It's a constant ebb and flow thing. Things get better, things get worse then better again in constant cycles. As individuals there's little we can do about it. Always be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.
> 
> I recall well when the gasoline crisis hit hard around 1973-74. People were selling large luxury and performance cars dirt cheap and folks like me gladly bought them. What we saved on the vehicle prices more than made up for what it cost to fill the gas tank. What some consider a panic situation may be a godsend to gainful opportunists. Being in the auto business at the time I made out like a champion for my own personal vehicles. Then gas supplies and prices stabilized and people wanted big cars again. Used car prices skyrocketed along with new car prices as technology began evolving in the early 80's. I had Oldsmobiles and Buicks I bought cheap, drove for years and still sold for a decent profit at that time. Then I began using the money I got from them to buy 2-5 year old Corvettes and Cadillacs wholesale and turned them over when used retail prices were high. You have to be a hustler when some things suddenly rise in price. You also need to have patience because as I stated before things so far have always eventually gotten better as time passes. That's how life works.
> 
> ...



No one ever did QE until 2008, and now we have zeroish rates with negative real return.  That has *never* been done before.

Even Buffet, who is older than you are, said that they've never seen this environment of negative real returns on debt and have no idea what the consequences will be - only that there will be consequences.









						Warren Buffett: Zero interest rates have created a 'sea change' in finance
					

Billionaire investor Warren Buffett warned that the consequences of zero interest rates remain an unanswered question.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 3, 2021)

I usually upgrade my systems every 3 odd years, but, looks like I'll be sticking with my current setup for another 2 years until prices return to normal (If there is such a thing LOL).

By the time I can do my next upgrade - 2022-2023, I'll probably be looking at a Z690/790 based system......


----------



## wolf (May 3, 2021)

I got lucky... Built the majority of my PC 18 months or so ago, board, RAM, CPU etc.

And then managed to snag a day 1 3080, I'd love a 5900X but am not willing to pay through the teeth for it so meh, 3700X will more than suffice for now.

Can probably hold out till a DDR5 system to build again, and RTX 50 series unless 40 series is realllllly temping, oh and can actually be bought too.


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> METACYCLE
> 
> 
> Go beyond an eBike. Go beyond a motorcycle. Introducing METACYCLE. The new icon that changes the way you move.
> ...



Just glue some pedals on to it and you'll not need the license


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2021)

I built this one 5 months ago.. I did pass up on some overpriced hardware.. I could have had a new GPU had I paid the price instead of not having one and mildly complaining. But whatever.. summer is here and we are facing losing it right now.. but I will continue to resist. I may be tempted to buy used from a forum if I trust the seller..

Honestly.. I don't even game enough anymore to justify a killer card.. I would probably just turn to admire it as I peruse the forums.. more than I would actually use it.. 

I do have a fair games library so who knows..


----------



## robot zombie (May 3, 2021)

I love shiny new hardware, high-end stuff... thing is, I learned a long time ago there ALL KIIIIINDSA shiny things out there! I'm priced out of these shiny things right now. Can afford. Won't pay on principle. I'm not really suffering for this. I'm the type of person that can literally play 3 games for years. And if I don't want to play any of them, I figure I'm bored of them and start gravitating towards something else. I lived this way for years on decrepitly old hardware. There is also an amazing library of old games. Legendary games you ain't even seen. Don't upgrade your PC when you don't have it just to play more games. When I came here, this is where I was at. I got on with new hardware, new games. It was great. Starting to lull, but my mindset adapts. I've been riding the waves long enough to know the game.

When I came in, it was the right time, as well. I was ready, the spark was really there and I was sure I wouldn't tire of it too soon. Aaaaaannnnd Ryzen just dropped. We had the mining stuff then, but I snagged a 2060 at the right time and that was more than good enough from where I was coming from. Big jump for the money, in my world. I'm still good with it. I've been playing FO4 all day. I really wanna play RCT for some reason. The other day I was waxing over Paper Mario 64. Lex just sent me a cool mod for Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge. Super-down to play those, actually. Burning that off in prep for Horizon Zero Dawn. I'm even still playing newer games than that over a couple of years later. I played Cyberpunk 2077 with no major performance issues. So I see the market and I just have no urge. But I digress...

I'm constantly gathering interests that aren't cheap, on a blue-collar paycheck. The way I do it is to rotate and in most other ways live about as simply as possible. I kind of prefer that in my living situation, anyway. I'm single and cheap. I do nothing. I invest in the things most dear to me - I'm buying the time spent. It's easy when you're in this situation to try and 'fill the void' with stuff. So you have to ask yourself what your stuff is to you and really take it seriously. Shit's gotta count for more than just "I want it."

Best part? At some point, I might miss a couple of years of games. But do you know where I'm going to be when I DO get that brand new GPU and start gazing upon all of the hot newness? I'm going to shoot into outer space and not come back for at least two years. If I ever seem overly bright-eyed about games, that is why. I only follow them in big spurts.

It's all a long game with expensive stuff. I enjoy a 'modest' headphone setup... maybe $3k in there. But most of those purchases are years apart. There's an appreciation you get when you take your time with your purchases. I always remind myself that I don't need it. By the time I buy, I know that's mine for a long time. So I can be very out of sight out of mind. Even when I have the money. It's always gonna be there, till I spend it. And that item may go away, but there will never be a shortage of new luxury items to buy. That's the illusion. A luxury item is something not everyone can have. This is only true of the individual items though. That gotta have it feeling works out real well for sellers in a lot of markets like these. It's why I make it a point to treat each purchase as significant and always maintain that mindset of making them count. There is life outside of computers.


----------



## 80251 (May 3, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> I'm pretty much satisfied with what I have. Sure, I thought I could upgrade my GPU this year but I can wait. Also not a fan of the current mid-range lineup from either side, even with the "launch" MSRP, because I'll only buy GPU at $250 or less.


I remember when you could buy a mid-range GPU for $250 or even a last gen top tier GPU for $250 but I think those days are long gone now...


----------



## itsakjt (May 3, 2021)

I built my new PC (1st one as on specs on August 2020). I kept incrementally upgrading stuff and finally settled after getting the 2060 Super on December for a normal price and I am glad I did that. Now I am extremely happy with my rig. It has a very nice overclock overall and has been perfect for me for gaming in 1080p. 
Because of a potential possibility of increasing SSD prices due to Chia mining, I will be getting a 1 TB SSD today (NVMe). This is going to be a purchase for my PC after about 4-5 months since I got the RTX 2060 Super on December. 
I don't think I will be upgrading anything else major anytime soon. 
I think the present rig I have will hold up well at least for another 2 years after which a GPU upgrade will likely be required.


----------



## joemama (May 3, 2021)

Good thing I have my 2070 so I don't need a new graphics card until this pandemic ends.


----------



## Melvis (May 3, 2021)

For me an Aussie, RAM, SSD prices and for the most part Motherboards and PSU's, Cases are all priced pretty normal but as soon as you want a GPU of ANY kind the price doubles or more, like at the moment a 3090 will cost you around $3500.....and then if you want even a low end budget GPU, lets say a 3400G people are asking up to $300 Second hand! for one of these, average around $250 I guess when the CPU isnt worth more then $160 Second hand in the real world.  SO as long as you dont want a CPU/GPU upgrade then your fine? Im just glad I got my 1080 Ti when I did for $450 ($320 US) as people are asking double that now...


----------



## RandallFlagg (May 3, 2021)

RAM has actually gone up by 25-50% according to PCPartPicker.  The 50% is on 2x4GB so that is probably due to ramp-down of older chips, but I was surprised to see the 25% bump on 2x8GB.

GPU's... LOL


----------



## Tablet (May 3, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> RAM has actually gone up by 25-50% according to PCPartPicker.  The 50% is on 2x4GB so that is probably due to ramp-down of older chips, but I was surprised to see the 25% bump on 2x8GB.
> 
> GPU's... LOL
> 
> ...


Increased money supply and purchasing power via central banks worldwide. Decreased/ramped down production capabilities. Inflation everywhere. Wood prices up 200% since last year. Other basic commodities following suit. Luxury goods will def follow


----------



## biffzinker (May 3, 2021)

Vanny said:


> I don't even need my specs for what I do, which is watch YouTube videos 24/7


Would you be interested in a downgrade to a Raspberry Pi 4? I hear YouTube video playback has improved since release.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 3, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Would you be interested in a downgrade to a Raspberry Pi 4? I hear YouTube video playback has improved since release.


I could probably sell my entire system for double what I paid for it and buy myself a nice car


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2021)

By not paying more than MSRP. I just won't. I'll go without. Luckly I had some good parts before all this started. Price gouging is illegal in many places, unfortunately it mostly applies to basic needs


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 3, 2021)

Jetster said:


> By not paying more than MSRP. I just won't. I'll go without. Luckly I had some good parts before all this started


Let's hope they last unlike my Zotac 2070 who decided to die right as this whole crisis started. RX 6800s were all over a thousand euro, and there was a 3070 at MSRP. The choice was easy.


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Let's hope they last unlike my Zotac 2070 who decided to die right as this whole crisis started. RX 6800s were all over a thousand euro, and there was a 3070 at MSRP. The choice was easy.


My 2080 is still chugging along. I probably have some parts i could sell


----------



## 80251 (May 3, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> RAM has actually gone up by 25-50% according to PCPartPicker.  The 50% is on 2x4GB so that is probably due to ramp-down of older chips, but I was surprised to see the 25% bump on 2x8GB.
> 
> GPU's... LOL
> 
> ...


Maybe they'll begin to trade GPU's as commodities on the NYSE.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 3, 2021)

how am i coping?

well on one side i am almost delighted that the rest of the world have to experience pricing that i quite often see in Switzerland...
hilarious .... a 3070 is almost at the initial price of my 1070 in 2016, 499.99$ for a 3070, 575.95$ for a 1070 ... 499.99?  the 3070 is 785.06$ for the cheapest for me (not in stock ofc) 1chf to 1.09$ conversion

on the other side... my main rig is getting long on tooth ...

but hey! i am used to these pricing ... i just take the most expensive pieces with a tiered monthly payment like i always did ... well, when they will be available ... which is a bigger problem than the pricing ... for GPUs at last ...



well ... "your 3070 is still 300$ cheaper than my 3070 ... complain more on price hike, but wait till we can actually buy the products" 


edit: ohhhh the best GPU in stock i can find is a .... 2060... pffahahahaha and around 749chf for the cheapest in stock ahahahah i guess my 1070 is here to stay, damn 4yrs already since launch ... ouch


----------



## mb194dc (May 3, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> No one ever did QE until 2008, and now we have zeroish rates with negative real return.  That has *never* been done before.
> 
> Even Buffet, who is older than you are, said that they've never seen this environment of negative real returns on debt and have no idea what the consequences will be - only that there will be consequences.
> 
> ...



Not true, Japan did QE and has had close to or below zero interest rate since 98/99 ish. The FED and other central banks are just copying the BOJ. Not sure exactly why though, given the policies in Japan have totally failed to "work".

Going to be interesting to see what happens if / when Covid stimulus starts to wane. Uncharted territory for sure. At least some chance hardware might be more affordable in 6 months or so, though we might then have other problems in any case.

Anyway, didn't hold out too well on my non buying policy. 6 year old, Samsung 1080p TV which I had connected to living room PC started to get purple discoloration issue, so replaced it with a Philips momentum 558m1ry 4K HDR 100hz display. Was on offer at Scan, hopefully will last 10 years.

Don't game much on this machine, or anything new anyway. PES4 in 4k and MOHAA run ok though...., probably best not to try anything newer than that on a GTX 960... It's for media and storage mainly. Want to get a 6800xt, guess will have to wait a year or more for a reasonable price. Failing that will just go for a card than can at least do 10bit colour at 4k 100hz on DP 1.4 and just game on other machines.


----------



## X71200 (May 3, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> E-bikes are neat but really only as a novelty at this point IMO.
> Getting 80 Miles out of a 4KW battery with that size motor, maybe if you putt around @ <25mph you might get that far.
> 
> For that kind of money you can get a nice used bike that was well taken care of.



With the extended battery pack, you can get around 200 miles out of the Zero ones. No oil or other bits of the engine to take care of either.

But if you're super cheap, just get some used $2k Italian speed bike.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 3, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Bought a Crosshair VI Hero from a local contact a couple weeks ago for $80 to replace a defective B550 PG Velocita I bought used from Amazon. While I was initially having trouble with the Hero (constantly dropping internet connection) it seems to have smoothed itself out and even though boot time is kinda slow on it, I'm probably just gonna keep the board and instead look at buying a different case.


IMX, I avoid Amazon, too for used motherboards, I got a socket AM3+ motherboard with a bent corner and it looked like it was making strenuous RAM tests fail, with more than 4 GB of RAM! (more than a single 4 GB DDR3 stick, FFS!)


----------



## RandallFlagg (May 3, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Not true, Japan did QE and has had close to or below zero interest rate since 98/99 ish. The FED and other central banks are just copying the BOJ. Not sure exactly why though, given the policies in Japan have totally failed to "work".
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what happens if / when Covid stimulus starts to wane. Uncharted territory for sure. At least some chance hardware might be more affordable in 6 months or so, though we might then have other problems in any case.
> 
> ...



Japan isn't the same as the US, see Bretton-Woods, Petrodollar, and Reserve Currency.  Japan does not and cannot run huge trade deficits for sustained periods.

If any other country had been doing what the US has been doing for the past 40 years, their currency would have long ago gone the way of countless Banana republics. The only reason we can do that is because there is artificial demand for dollars via dollar-denominated markets.  i.e. if a country wants to buy oil, pork, soybeans and any number of other goods in any real quantity they must have dollars to do so.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 3, 2021)

X71200 said:


> With the extended battery pack, you can get around 200 miles out of the Zero ones. No oil or other bits of the engine to take care of either.
> 
> But if you're super cheap, just get some used $2k Italian speed bike.


The same principal applies, if you ride the zero sport bike like a sport bike you won't get nearly that kind of range. Those ones also cost over $20k.
IMO I just can't get my head around why anyone would want one of those when there are gasoline bikes that cost the same or less but are better in essentially every way.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> The same principal applies, if you ride the zero sport bike like a sport bike you won't get nearly that kind of range. Those ones also cost over $20k.
> IMO I just can't get my head around why anyone would want one of those when there are gasoline bikes that cost the same or less but are better in essentially every way.


Gas won't be the fuel of the future and battery powered mobility is being pushed hard right now, as I type.. 
The powers that be want net zero carbon emissions by 2050. 
Yeah it seems a lifetime away but the information is out there, nothing is hidden....if people only looked.


----------



## purplekaycee (May 3, 2021)

I want an upgrade but CPU and GPU prices are not favorable.


----------



## Vendor (May 3, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> I want an upgrade but CPU and GPU prices are not favorable.


same missed out on many great deals few months back and now it's impossible to find anything at reasonable price


----------



## cornemuse (May 4, 2021)

I recieved 'email promo codes' from Frys till they closed down, I've bought 6-7-8 2½" WD 1 T Blues for as I recall less than $40, bit more for 3½" WD's 1 T. & 500 G. Bunch of name brand micro sd cards up to 160G, likewise thumb drives. Have prolly 20 full 2½ & 3½ hdds, and a bunch still sealed. Lotta mobos & memory over the years.
A _whole lot_ of other stuff from them, sad to see them go, they were about 4 mi from home, , , ,


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 4, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> I recieved 'email promo codes' from Frys till they closed down, I've bought 6-7-8 2½" WD 1 T Blues for as I recall less than $40, bit more for 3½" WD's 1 T. & 500 G. Bunch of name brand micro sd cards up to 160G, likewise thumb drives. Have prolly 20 full 2½ & 3½ hdds, and a bunch still sealed. Lotta mobos & memory over the years.
> A _whole lot_ of other stuff from them, sad to see them go, they were about 4 mi from home, , , ,


It's really sad to see the brick and mortar stores continue to close.


----------



## windwhirl (May 4, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It's really sad to see the brick and mortar stores continue to close.


NGL, I prefer buying in physical stores. I don't trust post services


----------



## Susquehannock (May 9, 2021)

Meanwhile in America ...


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Meanwhile in America ...
> 
> View attachment 199780



And i would have a card by now, how ever nearest to us is over 290 miles away.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (May 9, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Meanwhile in America ...
> 
> View attachment 199780



30 days doesn't seem like much of limit really now that I think about limit it to 1 per year lol


----------



## moproblems99 (May 9, 2021)

I go outside and fish.  Participate in horticulture.  Enjoy the natural wonders.  Etc.


----------



## Shrek (May 9, 2021)

I like to hike; the resolution outside is amazing!


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 9, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Meanwhile in America ...
> 
> View attachment 199780


Not sure how much that would help. Micro Center doesn't get in tons of cards at a time and they don't get them in on a constant basis.

Even if Micro Center saw 300 cards a month, that number pales in comparison to the amount of people that are looking for them and let's not forget those that like to take advantage of the current situation and scalp them....or they may just be mining with them. Back 30 days later to get another.


----------



## maxfly (May 9, 2021)

They dont enforce the 30 day policy. Only the 1 per customer per visit from what ive seen and heard.


----------



## R-T-B (May 9, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I like to hike; the resolution outside is amazing!


Not without my glasses it ain't.


----------



## X71200 (May 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not without my glasses it ain't.





			https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JrBdYmStZJ4/maxresdefault.jpg
		


Them titanium shades...


----------



## outpt (May 9, 2021)

got every thing but a new video card, so i will wait it out. have a cousin who is looking for a 3090 at which time he will sell me his 2080ti.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2021)

I've now stepped into self mutilation. One cut a day until a GPU comes my way.

(nah no worries)


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I've now stepped into self mutilation. One cut a day until a GPU comes my way.
> 
> (nah no worries)



Well there goes another member soon


----------



## Space Lynx (May 9, 2021)

now that summer is here I'm bit bored of gaming... considering selling everything. hopefully get 400-500 more for it all than what I paid including after shipping/pp fees, etc. 

pfizer/moderna have saved the day, its only a matter of time now before things get back to normal. i have all summer free, so i'd like to go camping more, etc. perhaps next winter get a PS5, they should be in stock by then. if not not a big deal. i can keep waiting


----------



## robot zombie (May 10, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I go outside and fish.  Participate in horticulture.  Enjoy the natural wonders.  Etc.


Yes, the good life. This one understands.


----------



## 95Viper (May 10, 2021)

Thread has gone totally off topic.
And, is getting a little rude.
Keep it clean and civil.
Remember it is a tech site and there are young minds reading the threads.

Thank You.


----------



## JeffF (May 10, 2021)

I know this is a bit off topic but still relevant. Most of us don't realize how bad it really is. Let me put it this way. Went to trade in 2019 model pickup for a new model and the Ford dealership didn't have anything on the lot other than used vehicles for sale. Salesman stated China is withholding computer chips for all newer vehicles in the USA. Which prevents them from getting anything running to sale.


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2021)

JeffF said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but still relevant. Most of us don't realize how bad it really is. Let me put it this way. Went to trade in 2019 model pickup for a new model and the Ford dealership didn't have anything on the lot other than used vehicles for sale. Salesman stated China is withholding computer chips for all newer vehicles in the USA. Which prevents them from getting anything running to sale.


That salesman knows jack.
The chips come from Taiwan.


----------



## JeffF (May 10, 2021)

I could careless where the chips come from. The whole point is the Chips are difficult to get. Which this post is about Hardware. If chips for vehicles are tough to get imagine for our Computer systems. Yet you had to focus on only where the chips where from.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 10, 2021)

JeffF said:


> I could careless where the chips come from. The whole point is the Chips are difficult to get. Which this post is about Hardware. If chips for vehicles are tough to get imagine for our Computer systems. Yet you had to focus on only where the chips where from.


I mean he has a point
the problem is not that china wont give us chips
the problem is that their is not enough chios
Ofc he latched onto a wrong fact because its good to correct stuff


----------



## bobbybluz (May 10, 2021)

JeffF said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but still relevant. Most of us don't realize how bad it really is. Let me put it this way. Went to trade in 2019 model pickup for a new model and the Ford dealership didn't have anything on the lot other than used vehicles for sale. Salesman stated China is withholding computer chips for all newer vehicles in the USA. Which prevents them from getting anything running to sale.


A friend works for a Ford dealer in Florida. He told me a few days ago they're taking parts off new inventory to do warranty repairs. They have a row of brand new trucks in the back of the service lot missing parts.

Until last Tuesday I had a leased 2019 Corolla XSE Hatchback with 15,000 miles on it (I got it new in April of 2019). Six months ago the main body ECM went out and they replaced it. It happened again last February and they had the car for a week while waiting for another new ECM. In the meantime two Toyota dealerships were trying to get the car from me to resell (extremely rare color and options combination plus low miles on it). Then it happened again two weeks ago and I was told they couldn't locate the correct ECM for it. Toyota got involved and they not only bought the car back with 11 months remaining on the lease they put me into a brand new 2021 XSE Hatchback (the last one the dealership had) for no extra charges other than my payment going up $10 per month. I don't mind that because it has a couple of nice features the 2019 didn't plus I don't have to deal with replacing it until 2024 now. There's expected to be a new car shortage next year and prices definitely are going to be a lot higher. Add to that they have no idea when they'll have a new ECM for it due to the shortage so I think I lucked out getting a new 2021 under the circumstances. The odometer just passed 100 miles while I was out grocery shopping last night.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 10, 2021)

How do you know that isn't what the salesman told him?  I bet you most people that aren't nerds don't know China doesn't produce the chips.


----------



## GamerGuy (May 10, 2021)

Fortunately for me, I'd upgraded to the R9 3900X + X570 + (4x 8GB DDR4 3200, 2x 8GB 3600CL17, 2x 8GB 3733) plus parts for my new build then, this was before everything went to hell in a handbasket (circa Sept 2019). So, all the parts then were bought at MSRP or less (as some items like the RAM were on sale), with the Nitro+ RX 6900 XT being a 'new' purchase back in January (when I got tired of waiting) at about 1350USD. 

So, with this gaming rig, I don't feel the need to upgrade (was thinking of getting a 5900X/5950X but was still smarting from the GPU purchase), and I don't foresee myself needing to do anything with my rig for the next year or two. My 2nd gaming rig (i7 3960X, 16GB RAM, PC Vega64 RD) is also pretty capable of gaming, so Imma be pretty okay in terms of hardware for the immediate to intermediate future (intermediate being relative and dynamic, so it's hard to quantify).


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2021)

One of the stores has a "promo" for pc parts. 6700 XT's are down to 4200 PLN, about $1100. What a deal! They already pushed like 30 2060's for $650.


----------



## AusWolf (May 10, 2021)

I'd say I'm coping quite nicely.

I've just recently downgraded from a R9 5950X to my old R3 3100, and from an RX 5700 XT to a GTX 1650 (low profile), and then I moved everything into a slim HTPC case. I'm enjoying this little slim machine more than I did the big one. Turning the graphics all the way up and looking at a million fps was kind of boring.  Besides, it's also quieter, which I honestly didn't expect. Sure, I paid scalper prices for the 1650, but I sold the 5700 XT for way over its original price, so I still ended up with a profit.


----------



## lemoncarbonate (May 10, 2021)

Currently looking to add SSD storage, I'm looking at Samsung 870 EVO 1TB right now. If what you said is true, I may need to buy it sooner than later. The pricing is still within normal range right now.

I also want to upgrade to faster RAM, maybe 32GB 3200MHz (currently 16GB 2400MHz), but at the same time, I need more SSD storage more than RAM. So SSD is my highest priority. Here, RAM prices have already increased a bit by now.
I could buy both at the same time, but it would ruin my monthly budget and spending limit for PC hardware. Just personal finance stuff.

Should I though?

Other than that, I think my slightly OCed 1700X, and GTX 1080 Ti are still doing more than a great job for what I do and play.


----------



## plat (May 10, 2021)

Can't be helped, I feel very blessed to have my gtx 1080 still.  No viable alternatives out there at the moment.  I'm on the EVGA wait-list for several months now.

My cheap Corsair keyboard is typing double letters now and then so I'm in the market for a new one.  I'm looking at the Glorious PC line of mechanical ones, the ten keyless style.  At least those are still sanely priced and in abundance at my area Micro Center.  I better act fast, though, just because.  That's what I feel like:  nowadays, you need to make a snap decision on certain parts because the opportunity may not come by your way anytime soon.


----------



## ratirt (May 10, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not without my glasses it ain't.


Resolution sucks but you got fully ray traced visuals  and boy 60FPS minimum all the way


----------



## lazord00d (May 10, 2021)

I built my current "flagship" system in 2019. R9 3900x, pair of 590s, plus the usual gear. Turns out my timing was on point.. I've been building systems continuously since the 386 days, and this is the first system I've ever built that is worth considerably more now than when I built it. I use it for both gaming and mining, about 50/50 mix. It mines when I'm at work and games when I'm at home. I keep things set to where temp and power consumption are minimized, to avoid unneccesary wear and tear on components. It's more profitable mining now than when I built it, and still games like a beast. To say the least, I'm great with the way things are. I'm not likely to need an upgrade for a good while, so plenty of time to save up.  just my $.02.


----------



## dogwitch (May 10, 2021)

i notice early on and bought then. that being said. 1 deal i snipe on was 4 8tb exo drives for 400 even.


----------



## sepheronx (May 10, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Meanwhile in America ...
> 
> View attachment 199780


This is what I like to see. Memory Express here did it one step further - no more cards for one who purchased one lately till things return to normal.  Then it changed to Back orders only and they stopped a while ago for Back Orders


----------



## Chomiq (May 11, 2021)

Meanwhile in UK:




I couldn't even buy a 3060 for that much over here.


----------



## ratirt (May 11, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Meanwhile in UK:
> View attachment 199976
> I couldn't even buy a 3060 for that much over here.


Holy crap. That's a damn nice price for a 3080. Are these still available? I'd get my sis to get one of those for me for that price :O


----------



## Chomiq (May 11, 2021)

ratirt said:


> Holy crap. That's a damn nice price for a 3080. Are these still available? I'd get my sis to get one of those for me for that price :O


They pretty much have a weekly drop of FE versions at scan. Yesterday included 3060 Ti, 3070, 3080 and 3090 all at MSRP. The problem is you have to get in before bots swarm in.


----------



## dogwitch (May 11, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> They pretty much have a weekly drop of FE versions at scan. Yesterday included 3060 Ti, 3070, 3080 and 3090 all at MSRP. The problem is you have to get in before bots swarm in.


i givin up on that. not worth my time


----------



## 80251 (May 11, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> How do you know that isn't what the salesman told him?  I bet you most people that aren't nerds don't know China doesn't produce the chips.


A car salesman lie? Tell me it ain't so!



windwhirl said:


> NGL, I prefer buying in physical stores. I don't trust post services


I bought a GTX 780 off ebay for ~$500 (US) in 2014. The United States Postal Service never delivered it and when I submitted paperwork for a resolution claim, this is what they discovered:
"an empty wrapper with your address was found in the mail and is believed to have been separated from your parcel during handling (see attached portion of the wrapper)
If the contents of the parcel have not been accounted for and you wish that a search be made for the article(s), 
please complete the bottom and reverse of this form and return it to the Dead Parcel Branch in the enclosed preaddressed envelope."

Their 'regrets' didn't do much for the seller who lost the card and my payment (I was refunded). He didn't pay for insurance. I figure a US Postal Service employee saw the ebay item number on the box, looked it up on his smartphone, and stole the videocard.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 11, 2021)

imo the vaccine has saved the day in UK and USA, there should be no more online sales period. in-store only. the scammers and bots will be halved instantly.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> imo the vaccine has saved the day in UK and USA, there should be no more online sales period. in-store only. the scammers and bots will be halved instantly.



Other than Best Buy and Microcenter, who's left with physical retail? I guess there's B&H, but that's only helpful if one lives near New York.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Other than Best Buy and Microcenter, who's left with physical retail? I guess there's B&H, but that's only helpful if one lives near New York.



Wal-Mart and Best Buy have enough locations to saturate everyone. 5 cards per store, physical only.  scammers bots defeated instantly!!!!   costs lot of gas to drive to every walmart in usa...


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Other than Best Buy and Microcenter, who's left with physical retail? I guess there's B&H, but that's only helpful if one lives near New York.



Don't forget that GameStop is getting in the PC hardware business.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 12, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Don't forget that GameStop is getting in the PC hardware business.



Had not realized that.  More power to them; I hope it goes well.


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2021)

The chip shortage is certainly not going to end this year and probably not next year either. IBM has now joined ranks with TSMC and Intel in projecting more gloom for the future of chip supply. This is more bad news for gamers but it's what I have expected. The problem will probably be alleviated when more fabs come online but that takes years. If you are planning on upgrading in the next few years then expect to pay scalpers prices of 3 times MSRP. If you can wait it out then take good care of your present card.









						IBM agrees with Intel and TSMC: this chip shortage isn't going to end anytime soon
					

Sorry, PC gamers. More bad news.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2021)

I'm coping with increased prices and shortages by selling unused items.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 15, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'm coping with increased prices and shortages by selling unused items.


I'd do the same with my unwanted hardware. My only issue is the e-mithering on certain marketplaces. You could put a 3090 up for sale and someone would PM you and ask if they could buy it for $200. I'm not kidding.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Meanwhile in UK:
> View attachment 199976
> I couldn't even buy a 3060 for that much over here.


I've not seen any RTX or any GPU cards in stock with Scan for ages...  I was 'lucky' to snag a 3090 from them for £300 more than what it should have been but I'm not sure if that was more stupidity or not....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 15, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I'm coping with increased prices and shortages by selling unused items.


 If you're (or anyone else here is) feeling generous, maybe look into Pay It Forward 2.0 or the Kreij Memorial Build.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 15, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Meanwhile in UK:
> View attachment 199976
> I couldn't even buy a 3060 for that much over here.


I don't know where you got that image from because any incoming cards are reserved for customers who have been waiting forever.

No Nvidia cards are for sale or in the customer backlog, that's clearly displayed on Scans website.
And if they did have any Nvidia cards they be going straight into pre builds.

Looked again and even 3080 pre built rigs are on the waiting list. So no, there weren't any 3080's on offer or any other model for that matter.
They don't have a weekly drop as you stated either. 


```
https://www.scan.co.uk/shops/nvidia/rtx-30-series-faqs
```




phill said:


> I've not seen any RTX or any GPU cards in stock with Scan for ages...


Neither has anyone else


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 15, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It's really sad to see the brick and mortar stores continue to close.


Sad and depressing. Its even more so when they're closed and another store opens up in its place that looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years and the merchandise they sell is cheap garbage. Just about everything is online now and we have way too much stuff(i.e. cheap knockoffs) being imported.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 15, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Sad and depressing. Its even more so when they're closed and another store opens up in its place that looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years and the merchandise they sell is cheap garbage. Just about everything is online now and we have way too much stuff(i.e. cheap knockoffs) being imported.


Like cell phone case shops, I mean how many does one person need..  
I tend to stay well away from cheap crap. I have enough as it is


----------



## Caring1 (May 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> If you're (or anyone else here is) feeling generous, maybe look into Pay It Forward 2.0 or the Kreij Memorial Build.


While I appreciate the altruistic principle behind those threads, one cannot live on bread alone.
I'm also deterred by the nature of humanity where greed ruins things for those in need.


----------



## dogwitch (May 16, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> While I appreciate the altruistic principle behind those threads, one cannot live on bread alone.
> I'm also deterred by the nature of humanity where greed ruins things for those in need.


dam you bread greed!


----------



## AusWolf (May 16, 2021)

64K said:


> The chip shortage is certainly not going to end this year and probably not next year either. IBM has now joined ranks with TSMC and Intel in projecting more gloom for the future of chip supply. This is more bad news for gamers but it's what I have expected. The problem will probably be alleviated when more fabs come online but that takes years. If you are planning on upgrading in the next few years then expect to pay scalpers prices of 3 times MSRP. If you can wait it out then take good care of your present card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the perfect time for everyone to learn to appreciate what we have, and stop crying for not having 200+ fps in Cyberpunk 2077 ultra RT 4k. I mean, gaming is my hobby too, but one doesn't need the latest tech to play games nowadays - it's not 1998 anymore. If you have a really old PC, and are desperate for an upgrade, the RTX 3080 isn't the only option. Paying the 1.5-2x scalper tax sucks, but it's a lot more affordable on a $150 MSRP graphics card than an $800 one.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I think this is the perfect time for everyone to learn to appreciate what we have, and stop crying for not having 200+ fps in Cyberpunk 2077 ultra RT 4k. I mean, gaming is my hobby too, but one doesn't need the latest tech to play games nowadays - it's not 1998 anymore. If you have a really old PC, and are desperate for an upgrade, the RTX 3080 isn't the only option. Paying the 1.5-2x scalper tax sucks, but it's a lot more affordable on a $150 MSRP graphics card than an $800 one.



or better yet, just being open minded and exploring more indie games.  ^^

crypto needs to end though if we are ever to win against climate change.


----------



## AusWolf (May 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> or better yet, just being open minded and exploring more indie games.  ^^
> 
> crypto needs to end though if we are ever to win against climate change.


True, there's a lot of good indie games out there. Though, I can happily play anything at 1080p on my GTX 1650.  Even in current conditions, it cost me £230 which was a no-brainer after selling my RX 5700 XT for £600 half an hour after I posted it on Facebook marketplace. There are options, just like you said, one needs an open mind, and explore options other than going full high-end for no reason.


----------



## 64K (May 16, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I think this is the perfect time for everyone to learn to appreciate what we have, and stop crying for not having 200+ fps in Cyberpunk 2077 ultra RT 4k. I mean, gaming is my hobby too, but one doesn't need the latest tech to play games nowadays - it's not 1998 anymore. If you have a really old PC, and are desperate for an upgrade, the RTX 3080 isn't the only option. Paying the 1.5-2x scalper tax sucks, but it's a lot more affordable on a $150 MSRP graphics card than an $800 one.



I have checked benches and my 2070 Super is fine even for modern games. I might have to go from Ultra to High on a few games but tbh I can't tell much difference and in some cases no difference at all.

What I've been doing anyway is to clear my backlog of older games that I've already bought. That's about 3 years of playing games and there are hundreds of games that I could buy and run fine. If my card holds out then I think I can easily get through the shortages and then upgrade. Right now I'm playing Warcraft: Orcs and Humans (1994) and it's pretty fun.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 16, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I'd do the same with my unwanted hardware. My only issue is the e-mithering on certain marketplaces. You could put a 3090 up for sale and someone would PM you and ask if they could buy it for $200. I'm not kidding.


FFS, I just want to be able to get an RTX 3060 or an RX 5700XT for closer to that!


----------



## 80251 (May 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> or better yet, just being open minded and exploring more indie games.  ^^
> 
> crypto needs to end though if we are ever to win against climate change.


I bought some games I never would've considered buying back in 2018-2019: limbo, little nightmares and inside. I figured I'd never be playing another side-scroller again.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 16, 2021)

I haven't bought a game in over 12 months because I don't see antything that appeals to me. Just waiting for Barbed Wire Studios to finish GoH off so I can jump in my Hetzer once again and wreak havoc on the opposition. Apart from that I'm not looking at any hardware for the forseeable future.


----------



## ixi (May 16, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> how am i coping?
> 
> well on one side i am almost delighted that the rest of the world have to experience pricing that i quite often see in Switzerland...
> hilarious .... a 3070 is almost at the initial price of my 1070 in 2016, 499.99$ for a 3070, 575.95$ for a 1070 ... 499.99?  the 3070 is 785.06$ for the cheapest for me (not in stock ofc) 1chf to 1.09$ conversion
> ...


Cheapest RTX 3070 here is 2000 euro . 785 dollars is nice sum compared to mine, but still woudnt buy it because over msrp 285 dollah.


----------



## mouacyk (May 25, 2021)

By buying hardware before the price surge.


----------

